# Délai de livraison Apple store ?



## bobob2 (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

C'est peut-être un sujet déjà abordé mais n'ai pas trouver le moyen de faire une recherche sur le forum. Cela doit être bien caché ou peut-être n'y en a t-il pas ?

Donc ç a y est j'ai commandé hier mercredi 07 novembre mon Macbook 2.2 GHZ avec 2Go de Ram sur l'Apple Store. D'après le site je devrait le recevoir au alentour du 15 nov. Les délais sont-ils respectés chez Apple Store ?

Merci​


----------



## cartouches974 (8 Novembre 2007)

bobob2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est peut-être un sujet déjà abordé mais n'ai pas trouver le moyen de faire une recherche sur le forum. Cela doit être bien caché ou peut-être n'y en a t-il pas ?
> 
> ...



J'ai commandé le mien le 3, reçu le 7 comme indiqué dans le mail; donc oui délai respecté dans mon cas


----------



## Almamida (8 Novembre 2007)

Idem pour moi, commandé le 5 reçu le 7 (hier) pour mon macbook pro, mais il vient du refurb, donc forcément en stock

Sinon, je dois réceptionner le macbook de la miss aujourd'hui (lui neuf) qui a été commandé le 5 au soir (lundi).
Je viendrai te confirmer ça tout à l'heure quand je l'aurai concrètement entre les mains, mais ça respecte bien les délais annoncés par Apple dans les deux cas.


----------



## fxav (8 Novembre 2007)

ca dépend, pour moi : Commande le 30oct, expédié le 30oct, livraison prévue le 2 nov.
à ce jour toujours rien reçu, dont un colis qui a disparu ...


----------



## bobob2 (8 Novembre 2007)

fxav a dit:


> ca dépend, pour moi : Commande le 30oct, expédié le 30oct, livraison prévue le 2 nov.
> à ce jour toujours rien reçu, dont un colis qui a disparu ...


 
Voilà qui n'est très rassurant. Espérons que cela reste exceptionnel. 
 
Dans mons cas, le délai est un peu long car ils ajoutent 1 Go de RAM. Cela dit ça doit pas être long à changer !!!! Mais bon ! :rose: 

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas ! ​


----------



## gidou (8 Novembre 2007)

Si on commande un macbook avec une housse LArobe par exemple ca ne va pas mettre 2semaine? car aparement les housse sont livré en 2semaine, mais le macbook en 3jour environs donc j'ai peur qu'ils groupe la commande et m'envois le tout dans 2semaines...


----------



## bobob2 (8 Novembre 2007)

gidou a dit:


> Si on commande un macbook avec une housse LArobe par exemple ca ne va pas mettre 2semaine? car aparement les housse sont livré en 2semaine, mais le macbook en 3jour environs donc j'ai peur qu'ils groupe la commande et m'envois le tout dans 2semaines...



Le mieux est peut-être de décrocher ton téléphone dans ton cas.​


----------



## mirage28 (8 Novembre 2007)

Oui, faut mieux les appeler, le Store en ligne n'est pas tout &#224; fait &#224; jour. Dans mon cas, mon MacBook aurait &#233;t&#233; livr&#233; dans 3 semaines &#224; cause d'une housse LaRobe White/Black qui est marqu&#233;e comme en stock alors que ce n'est pas le cas... Donc j'ai appel&#233; et fait annuler le produit et le MacBook est "pr&#234;t pour exp&#233;dition" &#224; cette heure


----------



## FataMorgana (8 Novembre 2007)

mirage28 a dit:


> Oui, faut mieux les appeler, le Store en ligne n'est pas tout à fait à jour. Dans mon cas, mon MacBook aurait été livré dans 3 semaines à cause d'une housse LaRobe White/Black qui est marquée comme en stock alors que ce n'est pas le cas... Donc j'ai appelé et fait annuler le produit et le MacBook est "prêt pour expédition" à cette heure



Oui ils attendent que tous les éléments de la commande soient reçu avant de procéder à l'expédition... Une commande = une livraison.... 
A+


----------



## mirage28 (9 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui ils attendent que tous les éléments de la commande soient reçu avant de procéder à l'expédition... Une commande = une livraison....
> A+


Uniquement si le paiement a &#233;t&#233; fait par CB, si c'est un virement ou un ch&#232;que, la conseill&#232;re que j'ai eu m'a dit qu'ils auraient envoy&#233; ce qui &#233;tait disponible tout de suite. Elle m'a dit que &#231;a venait du fait que le d&#233;bit CB &#233;tait fait &#224; l'exp&#233;dition et qu'ils ne pouvaient le faire qu'une seule fois pour le solde du montant donc...

Bref, le mien est toujours "pr&#234;t &#224; l'exp&#233;dition", il n'a pas boug&#233; de la nuit... C'est long


----------



## bobob2 (9 Novembre 2007)

J'ai t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; ce matin &#224; l'Apple Store pour savoir pourquoi les d&#233;lais annonc&#233;s &#233;taient longs en ce moment. La personne que j'ai eu en ligne m'a inform&#233; que cela &#233;tait d&#251; &#224; la sortie de l'Iphone qui occupait une grande partie des cha&#238;nes de montages en Chine (et oui Apple fabrique aussi en Chine !!!!) et que donc les d&#233;lais &#233;taient un peu plus longs que d'habitude mais qu'ils devraient &#234;tre respect&#233;s normalement.​ 
Voil&#224; pour les news du jour !​


----------



## FataMorgana (9 Novembre 2007)

mirage28 a dit:


> Uniquement si le paiement a &#233;t&#233; fait par CB, si c'est un virement ou un ch&#232;que, la conseill&#232;re que j'ai eu m'a dit qu'ils auraient envoy&#233; ce qui &#233;tait disponible tout de suite. Elle m'a dit que &#231;a venait du fait que le d&#233;bit CB &#233;tait fait &#224; l'exp&#233;dition et qu'ils ne pouvaient le faire qu'une seule fois pour le solde du montant donc...
> 
> Bref, le mien est toujours "pr&#234;t &#224; l'exp&#233;dition", il n'a pas boug&#233; de la nuit... C'est long



Non... J'ai pay&#233; par ch&#233;que et sur le statut de ma commande il est bien sp&#233;cifi&#233; que je ne recevrais ma commande que lorsque tout sera dispo.....
A+


----------



## bobob2 (9 Novembre 2007)

Dans des cas particulier comme cela je crois que le mieux est vraiment de tél à l'Apple Store car je ne pense pas que l'on puisse nous sur ce forum faire bouger une commande !  

Désolé !​


----------



## benlau (9 Novembre 2007)

Suis-je bien placé pour parler des délais d'expédition+Livraison, je sais pas ?

Mais je sais que j'ai passé commande le 22 Oct d'un iMac 24" 2.4Ghz + 1Go ram, d'un cable pour instrument et de l'appleCare....

Et bien j'ai toujours rien reçu alors que cela fait une semaine qu'il est expédié....

Donc j'en conclu que pour les MacBook c'est Ultra rapide et que pour les iMac et bien c'est ultra-lent......


----------



## bobob2 (10 Novembre 2007)

Dans mon cas, cela semble bien parti. Mon macbook a été commandé mercredi 07/11 et il est parti aujourd'hui samedi 10/11. Il part donc avec deux jours d'avance sur la date annoncée. 

Vite chez trop hate !!!!!!!


----------



## viinceent (11 Novembre 2007)

IL devrai changé les délai de livraison indiqués sur l'apple store! Il indique 24h pour le macbook, et au bout de 48h, toujours rien...


----------



## arthurs1712 (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour: g commandé mon macbook 120Go her samedi 11 : l'apple store prévoit l'expédition de 16 et la livraison autour du 26-27 novembre; 

G fait rajouter 1g de ram + g commandé office + une sacoche brenthaven

Alors est-ce qu'en plus de la config qui ralenti la livraison, la sacoche risque de me rajouter des jours d'attente ? est-ce que je dois appeler le store pour demander de dissocier la commande ou d'annuler la sacoche ?

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen pour que je ne reçoive pas mon macbook dans plus de 2 semaines ? J'attends depuis 4 mois, et depuis la sortie du nouveau la semaine dernière, j'attendais qu'il arrive en magasin (je pensai que ce serai plus rapide) jusqu'à ce qu'hier ICLG m'aprenne qu'ils les attendaient sous dizaine ... la je craque, je commande sur le store et on me di 17 jours ...     

Si ya quelque chose à faire, merci de me donner vos conseils


----------



## bobob2 (11 Novembre 2007)

arthurs1712 a dit:


> Alors est-ce qu'en plus de la config qui ralenti la livraison, la sacoche risque de me rajouter des jours d'attente ? est-ce que je dois appeler le store pour demander de dissocier la commande ou d'annuler la sacoche ?


 
Apparemment le fait de rajouter quelque chose à l'ordi fait retarder la commande. Personnellement, je n'aurais pas commandé de sacoche chez eux. Autant aller dans un magasin et choisir en prenant son temps. Mais ce n'est que mon umble avis !  
Et puis... est-ce moins cher qu'ailleurs ? J'en doute !


----------



## arthurs1712 (11 Novembre 2007)

bobob2 a dit:


> Apparemment le fait de rajouter quelque chose &#224; l'ordi fait retarder la commande. Personnellement, je n'aurais pas command&#233; de sacoche chez eux. Autant aller dans un magasin et choisir en prenant son temps. Mais ce n'est que mon umble avis !
> Et puis... est-ce moins cher qu'ailleurs ? J'en doute !



Chez ICLG le vendeur m'a dit que ses sacoches coutaient environ 60&#8364;. L&#224; pour 49&#8364; g un sac sur mesure, l&#233;ger et petit, garanti &#224; vie. C'est tout ce dont j'ai besoin, alors pourquoi aller perdre du temps &#224; faire les magasins ?

mais ce n'est que mon "umble avis" ...


----------



## Moustic71 (11 Novembre 2007)

macbook de base, acheté le 31, jour de sa sortie !! 

expédié le 8 au lieu du 7, délai de livraison au 19/11 .... que c'est long...


----------



## arthurs1712 (11 Novembre 2007)

Moustic71 a dit:


> macbook de base, acheté le 31, jour de sa sortie !!
> 
> expédié le 8 au lieu du 7, délai de livraison au 19/11 .... que c'est long...



c clair ... Tu m'inquiètes là; si avec un macbook non configuré ils te prévoient 20 jours, moi avec ma ram en plus ils vont me le livrer quand ...

en fait d'après ce que je lis sur le forum g vraiment l'impression que c'est la roulette, certains les recoivent en quelques jours, d'autres en 2-3semaines ...

le plaisir n'en sera qu'augmenté ... (espèrons  )


----------



## dudusiong (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part : commande MacBook+modem+housse second skin+AppleCare le 3/11, expédiée le 6/11... mais depuis cette date aucune nouvelle, impossible de suivre la commande, je reste sckotché sur le message "In transit to customer - Shipment on schedule"...
Et j'ai 2 date de livraison annoncées : 15/11 (housse & AppleCare), et 19/11 (MacBook).
A mon avis tout arrivera ensemble, entre le 15 et le 19


----------



## bobob2 (12 Novembre 2007)

arthurs1712 a dit:


> Chez ICLG le vendeur m'a dit que ses sacoches coutaient environ 60&#8364;. L&#224; pour 49&#8364; g un sac sur mesure, l&#233;ger et petit, garanti &#224; vie. C'est tout ce dont j'ai besoin, alors pourquoi aller perdre du temps &#224; faire les magasins ?
> 
> mais ce n'est que mon "umble avis" ...


 
HHHHHumble.... D&#233;sol&#233;... Autant pour moi !​ 
Personnellement je pr&#233;f&#232;re voir la marchandise et de temps en temps sortir d'une discussion un peu pauvre avec mon ordi et me balader un peu. _Chacun se go&#251;ts comme dirait le moine en pissant dans sa soupe !_​


----------



## Caraud (12 Novembre 2007)

Perso j'ai commandé chez un revendeur agreé le iMac 24" 2,8ghz, HDD 750 Go, mighty mouse sans fil et Apple Care le 29/10 . Mon revendeur vient de m'informer que la commande est en cours de traitement. En espérant la recevoir anvant 2008....!!!!
C'est drôle le comportement humain : Cela fait 3 ans que j'envisage de changer d'ordi, sans pour autant être pressé , mais là que j'ai passé ma commande, je le veux je le veux je le veux!!!!

Je vais prendre l'air


----------



## iPat (12 Novembre 2007)

Caraud a dit:


> Perso j'ai commandé chez un revendeur agreé le iMac 24" 2,8ghz, HDD 750 Go, mighty mouse sans fil et Apple Care le 29/10 . Mon revendeur vient de m'informer que la commande est en cours de traitement. En espérant la recevoir anvant 2008....!!!!



si ça peux te consoler j'ai commandé un MacBookPro de base (juste l'option écran brillant) le 25 septembre chez un revendeur en province et toujours aucune nouvelle, j'en peux plus (heureusement que j'ai toujours le MacBook !)


----------



## Caraud (12 Novembre 2007)

iPat a dit:


> si ça peux te consoler j'ai commandé un MacBookPro de base (juste l'option écran brillant) le 25 septembre chez un revendeur en province et toujours aucune nouvelle, j'en peux plus (heureusement que j'ai toujours le MacBook !)



Alors là moi aussi suis en province!! J'espère que je l'aurai ce mois-ci!!:mouais:


----------



## No Ma'am (12 Novembre 2007)

iPat a dit:


> si ça peux te consoler j'ai commandé un MacBookPro de base (juste l'option écran brillant) le 25 septembre chez un revendeur en province et toujours aucune nouvelle, j'en peux plus (heureusement que j'ai toujours le MacBook !)



ça sent l'arnaque là !


----------



## dudusiong (13 Novembre 2007)

dudusiong a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part : commande MacBook+modem+housse second skin+AppleCare le 3/11, expédiée le 6/11... mais depuis cette date aucune nouvelle, impossible de suivre la commande, je reste sckotché sur le message "In transit to customer - Shipment on schedule"...
> Et j'ai 2 date de livraison annoncées : 15/11 (housse & AppleCare), et 19/11 (MacBook).
> A mon avis tout arrivera ensemble, entre le 15 et le 19



Aaah ! la date du 15/11 pour la housse et l'AppleCare vient de passer au 12/11 ! Cela dit, la date d'aujourd'hui est le 13, et je ne pense pas que le livreur passe me livrer cette nuit...  
Pour le MacBook la date de livraison reste scotchée au 19/11...


----------



## meximum1 (13 Novembre 2007)

macbook blanc 2ghz sur l'apple store sans upgrad. Commandé le 9 recu juste tout à l'heure Donc plûtot rapide. Bon courage pour les autres


----------



## Moustic71 (13 Novembre 2007)

date toujours pr&#233;vue au 19, est ce du fait de l'ajout d'un ipod grav&#233; ??? je ne sais pas... mais que c'est long pour un achat fin octobre


----------



## arthurs1712 (13 Novembre 2007)

QUOTE=arthurs1712;4474737]YYYAAAAHHHHOOOOOUUUU

Mon macbook commandé le 10 était prévu en expédition le 16 et livraison le 27 = il a été expédié aujourd'hui et le store vient de me dire que la livraison était prévue pour le 21 soit 6 jours en avance ...  

plus qu'une petite semaine à attendre !!!

IN MAC I BELIEVE [/QUOTE]


----------



## richard-deux (14 Novembre 2007)

dudusiong a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part : commande MacBook+modem+housse second skin+AppleCare le 3/11, expédiée le 6/11... mais depuis cette date aucune nouvelle, impossible de suivre la commande, je reste sckotché sur le message "In transit to customer - Shipment on schedule"...
> Et j'ai 2 date de livraison annoncées : 15/11 (housse & AppleCare), et 19/11 (MacBook).
> A mon avis tout arrivera ensemble, entre le 15 et le 19



J'ai commandé mon MacBook le 4 novembre + housse second skin et expédié le 6 novembre.

Depuis, j'attends aussi.
La date de livraison est estimée entre le 16 et 19 novembre.

J'ai aussi le message "In transit to customer - Shipment on schedule".

La seule chose à faire, c'est être patient.


----------



## HerveVV (14 Novembre 2007)

j'aurais une ptite question supplémentaire  . Combien de temps entre le moment ou vous avez commandé, et le moment à la facture à été prélevé en paiement par CB ? merci de l'info. (c'est au cas ou, si je peux commander 1 ou 2 jours à l'avance ​


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Novembre 2007)

HerveVV a dit:


> j'aurais une ptite question supplémentaire  . Combien de temps entre le moment ou vous avez commandé, et le moment à la facture à été prélevé en paiement par CB ? merci de l'info. (c'est au cas ou, si je peux commander 1 ou 2 jours à l'avance ​



Il te préléve à la réception du matériel lorsque tu paies par carte bleue (ou peut-être à l'expédition)....
Par contre par chéque il te préléve même avant que ta commande soit validée!!!
A+


----------



## HerveVV (14 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Il te préléve à la réception du matériel lorsque tu paies par carte bleue (ou peut-être à l'expédition)....


 
 entre la réception du matériel et l'expedition, y'a une marge  plus précis ya pas ? :rose:


----------



## Spintes (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je voulais vous faire part de ma mini mesaventure et vous demandez des conseils.
Je suis en coloc et deux des colocs à savoir moi puis une fille avons fais une commande ensemble se week end.
Pour elle se sera un macbook pro puis moi un imac cependant contrairement à elle moi j'ai ajouté expedition express!
Resultat son macbook est arrivé aujourd'hui, se matin même soit 3 jours et mon imac toujours pas arrivé.
Qu'en pensez vous ?
Il est vrai qu'ils m'ont prevenus qu'un expedition express pouvait prendre 4 jours cependant le recevoir apres ma coloc ca fais .... surtout que j ai ajouté 50 dollars sur la facture!


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Novembre 2007)

Spintes a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je voulais vous faire part de ma mini mesaventure et vous demandez des conseils.
> Je suis en coloc et deux des colocs à savoir moi puis une fille avons fais une commande ensemble se week end.
> Pour elle se sera un macbook pro puis moi un imac cependant contrairement à elle moi j'ai ajouté expedition express!
> ...



Mais c'est pas l'apple store ça si?


----------



## Spintes (14 Novembre 2007)

Si si !! nos deux produits sont de base en plus... muhuu


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Novembre 2007)

Spintes a dit:


> Si si !! nos deux produits sont de base en plus... muhuu



En fait je ne savais même pas que tu pouvais opter pour une livraison express sur le store... En tout cas si ils sont dans les délais ce n'est pas vraiment une mésaventure, c'est plutôt tont amie qui a eu de la chance....


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2007)

HerveVV a dit:


> entre la réception du matériel et l'expedition, y'a une marge  plus précis ya pas ? :rose:



C'est à l'expédition...


----------



## dudusiong (15 Novembre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai commandé mon MacBook le 4 novembre + housse second skin et expédié le 6 novembre.
> 
> Depuis, j'attends aussi.
> La date de livraison est estimée entre le 16 et 19 novembre.
> ...



Oui, il faut être patient... surtout avec les grèves !
Un moment mon colis a été "delayed by strike"... finalement, je pense qu'il va arriver demain.


----------



## HerveVV (15 Novembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est à l'expédition...


 
merci NightWalker... bon je switche mardi prochain alors ​


----------



## blabloula (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour !

J'ai eu le meme problème, ça faisait une semaine que j'avais eu "schipment on schedule", et hier j'ai enfin eu mon numéro de suivi mais le problème c'est que le transporteur n'est ni tnt ou ups... mon numéro a 20 chiffres et en dessus de "assigned carrier" c'est écrit "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER", voilà pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci !


----------



## No Ma'am (15 Novembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai eu le meme problème, ça faisait une semaine que j'avais eu "schipment on schedule", et hier j'ai enfin eu mon numéro de suivi mais le problème c'est que le transporteur n'est ni tnt ou ups... mon numéro a 20 chiffres et en dessus de "assigned carrier" c'est écrit "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER", voilà pouvez vous m'aider ?
> 
> Merci !



Ton suivi devrait sous peu passer à un tracking à 8 chiffres et le nom de ton transporteur sur le territoire français apparaîtra. Les 20 chiffres, c'est normal, c'est temporaire.


----------



## blabloula (15 Novembre 2007)

Effectivement j'ai maintenant un numéro tnt, combien de temps ça va prendre à peu près pour arriver ?


----------



## arthurs1712 (15 Novembre 2007)

d'après l'apple store en ligne que g eu o tel tout à l'heure, une fois que ta le numéro TNT ça met dans les 72h ...


----------



## blabloula (15 Novembre 2007)

Mon colis est d&#233;j&#224; &#224; Arnhem Hub donc j'esp&#232;re l'avoir pour samedi...


----------



## mirage28 (15 Novembre 2007)

TNT ne livre pas le samedi...


----------



## bobob2 (15 Novembre 2007)

mirage28 a dit:


> TNT ne livre pas le samedi...


Et non ces cons l&#224; ils ne livrent pas le samedi ! J'en sais qq chose !
Ils se sont point&#233;s chez moi hier sans m'avoir pr&#233;venu de leur passage, bien &#233;videmment je n'y &#233;tais pas ! Ma livraison est donc report&#233; &#224; ..... Lundi !!!! C'est vraiment con qd m&#234;me ! Excusez pour le terme mais je suis trop d&#233;&#231;u !!!!

    Donc, &#224; savoir : TNT ne pr&#233;vient pas &#224; chaque fois !!!!


----------



## NightWalker (15 Novembre 2007)

ben tu as encore demain...


----------



## dudusiong (18 Novembre 2007)

Ca y est, j'ai reçu mon MacBook. 

Pour répondre à la question du post : délai de livraison d'un MacBook avec option = 10 jours calendaires

3/11 (week-end) commande sur l'Apple Store Apple On Campus : MacBook + option modem USB + housse Second skin + Apple Care
5/11 (lundi) validation de la commande
6/11 expédition via Hub situé en Hollande
13/11 prise en charge par TNT
14/11 retard dû à la grève
15/11 livraison TNT, en 10 jours à partir de la validation de la commande (faite un jour ouvrable)


----------



## Macounette (18 Novembre 2007)

Idem pour un iMac Alu 24" avec option (DD 750 go au lieu du 500 go standard)... command&#233; le 30/10, livr&#233; le 9/11, en avance sur le planning qui pr&#233;conisait une livraison le 12 ou le 13


----------



## Ratatouille (18 Novembre 2007)

fxav a dit:


> ca dépend, pour moi : Commande le 30oct, expédié le 30oct, livraison prévue le 2 nov.
> à ce jour toujours rien reçu, dont un colis qui a disparu ...



cela n'est donc pas arrivé seulement à moi...
bon, pour moi ils avaient seulement perdu l'ipod. Et au final le jour de la livraison je me suis retrouvé avec 2 ordi et un ipod sur les bras, j'avais l'air maline !


----------



## arthurs1712 (18 Novembre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> cela n'est donc pas arrivé seulement à moi...
> bon, pour moi ils avaient seulement perdu l'ipod. Et au final le jour de la livraison je me suis retrouvé avec 2 ordi et un ipod sur les bras, j'avais l'air maline !



et t'as fait quoi ??? tu leur a pas dit au moins ??? 

moi un truc pareil arrive je touche pas à l'ordi jle laisse dans la boite pendant un moment histoire de voir si ils se rendent compte de l'erreur mais JE LE GARDE !!!


----------



## jjgary (19 Novembre 2007)

Ratatouille a dit:


> cela n'est donc pas arrivé seulement à moi...
> bon, pour moi ils avaient seulement perdu l'ipod. Et au final le jour de la livraison je me suis retrouvé avec 2 ordi et un ipod sur les bras, j'avais l'air maline !



quoi?? ça veut dire que t'as eu un ordi gratis ? parceque ils avaient perdu ton ipod ? :mouais:


----------



## arthurs1712 (19 Novembre 2007)

bravo pour la synchronisation jjgary, tu as répondu exactement 24h après moi ... c'est sans importance, mais je trouve que ça méritait d'être souligné ...


----------



## jjgary (19 Novembre 2007)

arthurs1712 a dit:


> bravo pour la synchronisation jjgary, tu as répondu exactement 24h après moi ... c'est sans importance, mais je trouve que ça méritait d'


ah bah oui tiens c'est rigolo ça !


----------



## Spintes (19 Novembre 2007)

Mon colis ( imac ) est dans le camion d'ups en se moment même muuhhu je suis trop impatient, vais aller bosser mes etudes ca va passer le temps lol


----------



## arthurs1712 (19 Novembre 2007)

ta de la chance ... Le mien devrai arriver jeudi normalement, donc j'attend le numéro de suivi avec impatience ...


----------



## blabloula (19 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous, je ne comprends pas ça fait depuis jeudi que tnt a envoyé mon colis, et voici l'était depuis jeudi :
15 nov. 2007 22:55 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
15 nov. 2007 17:50 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
15 nov. 2007 17:50 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
Je ne comprends pas, ça n'avance pas, je suis trop en train de péter un plomb car ça fait deux semaines que mon colis a été expédié !!
Excusez mon énervement... Mais à votre avis quel peut etre le problème ? surtout que je cherche un numéro sur leur fichu site mais ils n'en ont meme pas...
merci


----------



## Ratatouille (19 Novembre 2007)

arthurs1712 a dit:


> et t'as fait quoi ??? tu leur a pas dit au moins ???
> 
> moi un truc pareil arrive je touche pas à l'ordi jle laisse dans la boite pendant un moment histoire de voir si ils se rendent compte de l'erreur mais JE LE GARDE !!!





jjgary a dit:


> quoi?? ça veut dire que t'as eu un ordi gratis ? parceque ils avaient perdu ton ipod ? :mouais:



je suis trop honnête, je les ai appelé pour leur signaler. Ils ne s'en étaient pas aperçus. La raison pour laquelle j'ai fonctionné ainsi c'est que j'avais signé 2 bons de livraison et non 1, même si ils étaient arrivés le même jour. Du coup il avaient trace de ma réception. Et puis franchement, j'aurais pas pu tenir avec un imac fermé dans mon chez moi. Il y a un moment où je l'aurai forcément ouvert... ET je ne savais pas combien de temps le garder avant d'être sûre...


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> Salut à tous, je ne comprends pas ça fait depuis jeudi que tnt a envoyé mon colis, et voici l'était depuis jeudi :
> 15 nov. 2007 22:55 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
> 15 nov. 2007 17:50 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> 15 nov. 2007 17:50 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> ...


Contacte l'Apple Store par téléphone. 15 jours de délai, ce n'est pas normal... le mien, expédié le 5 novembre (depuis Shanghai !), est arrivé le 9 novembre, soit 4 jours plus tard !


----------



## Nanaki (19 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part, ca fait une semaine que mon Imac aurait dû être expédié.

Sur l'apple store, la commande est passée de "pas encore expédiée" à "prête pour l'expédition", avant de revenir à "pas encore expédiée". Je fais quoi? J'appelle le service client apple ou j'attends encore?


----------



## maya95340 (19 Novembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'ai eu le meme problème, ça faisait une semaine que j'avais eu "schipment on schedule", et hier j'ai enfin eu mon numéro de suivi mais le problème c'est que le transporteur n'est ni tnt ou ups... mon numéro a 20 chiffres et en dessus de "assigned carrier" c'est écrit "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER", voilà pouvez vous m'aider ?
> 
> Merci !


 
Bonsoir, j'espere que quelqu'un pourra m'aider jai commandé un macbook + ipod touch+ APP le 1/11 et le 16/11 la commande s'est mis en statut "expédiée" jai le fameux numéro à 10 chiffres commancant par "80" mais qui ne fonctionne pas et comme statut on m'indique : "in transit to customer,shipment on schedule" mais aucune infos sur le transporteur je sais juste que la commande dot être livrée entre le 19 (aujourdhui  ) et le 23 nov mais comment en être sure vue que je ne peux suivre la commande quelqu'un peut il maider jen peu plus d'attendre ca devient long quand même (20 jours ....dans une vie c'est rien mais bon quand même :rose: )
A bientôt ! maya


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2007)

Le numéro à dix chiffres commençant par 80 est un numéro de référence. Généralement, l'expédition de hardware se fait par TNT.
Pour vérifier l'état de la livraison, il faut aller sur www.tnt.com, choisir ton pays, puis dans la case "Bon de transport  Réf. interne" indiquer le numéro commençant par "80", et cocher "Réf. interne".
En tout cas c'est comme cela que j'ai su où en était ma commande, car Apple ne m'a pas informée que le transporteur c'était TNT.


----------



## theveils.net (19 Novembre 2007)

maya95340 a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'espere que quelqu'un pourra m'aider jai commandé un macbook + ipod touch+ APP le 1/11 et le 16/11 la commande s'est mis en statut "expédiée" jai le fameux numéro à 10 chiffres commancant par "80" mais qui ne fonctionne pas et comme statut on m'indique : "in transit to customer,shipment on schedule" mais aucune infos sur le transporteur je sais juste que la commande dot être livrée entre le 19 (aujourdhui  ) et le 23 nov mais comment en être sure vue que je ne peux suivre la commande quelqu'un peut il maider jen peu plus d'attendre ca devient long quand même (20 jours ....dans une vie c'est rien mais bon quand même :rose: )
> A bientôt ! maya



Avec ton numéro commençant par "80", tu peux essayer daller sur le site TNT, et rentrer ce numéro dans le formulaire de suivi de coli. Par contre il faut cocher la case "Reférence Interne". Bien sur, il faut que se soit tnt qui soit assigné à la livraison.


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2007)

Nanaki a dit:


> Pour ma part, ca fait une semaine que mon Imac aurait dû être expédié.
> 
> Sur l'apple store, la commande est passée de "pas encore expédiée" à "prête pour l'expédition", avant de revenir à "pas encore expédiée". Je fais quoi? J'appelle le service client apple ou j'attends encore?


Appelle; ça ne peut jamais faire de mal. Et puis les personnes au téléphone à l'Apple Store sont généralement sympathiques


----------



## Nanaki (19 Novembre 2007)

C'est vrai ! j'en ai déjà eu l'expérience  .

En tout cas, j'appelle demain. Et j'espère que c'est juste un retard et pas un problème de paiement dû à un plafond de carte bancaire ou quelque chose du genre...


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2007)

Nanaki a dit:


> Et j'espère que c'est juste un retard et pas un problème de paiement dû à un plafond de carte bancaire ou quelque chose du genre...


Tu as bien reçu la confirmation de commande ? Si oui, c'est qu'Apple a bien reçu le paiement. Ils n'envoient pas de confirmation tant qu'ils n'ont pas reçu l'argent.


----------



## Nanaki (19 Novembre 2007)

Ben justement, le fameux mail, je l'ai jamais reçu. Mais mes coordonnées bancaires ont été vérifiées, et apple store avait pas l'air de me refuser quoi que ce soit. J'ai eu la page qui faisait office de facture, et la commande a l'air tout ce qui a de plus validée. Ils m'auraient donné une date d'expédition et de livraison alors que la commande n'était pas validée ? :mouais:

En plus, à l'heure qu'il est, je ne peux plus modifier mon mode de paiement, ou mon adresse de livraison. Ca veut pas dire que les procédures sont déjà bien entamées?

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'espère en avoir le c&#339;ur net demain.


----------



## NightWalker (19 Novembre 2007)

maya95340 a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'espere que quelqu'un pourra m'aider jai commandé un macbook + ipod touch+ APP le 1/11 et le 16/11 la commande s'est mis en statut "expédiée" jai le fameux numéro à 10 chiffres commancant par "80" mais qui ne fonctionne pas et comme statut on m'indique : "in transit to customer,shipment on schedule" mais aucune infos sur le transporteur je sais juste que la commande dot être livrée entre le 19 (aujourdhui  ) et le 23 nov mais comment en être sure vue que je ne peux suivre la commande quelqu'un peut il maider jen peu plus d'attendre ca devient long quand même (20 jours ....dans une vie c'est rien mais bon quand même :rose: )
> A bientôt ! maya



Mais c'est normal, ne t'inquiètes pas. Le 16 nov c'était le weekend, il faut voir demain...

En plus l'expédition est en avance de 3 jours ( le 16 au lieu du 19 )


----------



## Nanaki (20 Novembre 2007)

J'ai appelé, et apple  a bien recu mon argent donc de ce côté là, pas de problème. Le gars du Sav m'a juste dit que les dates affichées sur ma page étaient erronnées, vu que mon Imac est toujours en Chine  .

J'ai plus qu'à me morfondre en attendant des nouvelles.


----------



## jjgary (20 Novembre 2007)

salut tout le monde, quelqu'un a-t-il le numero où je peux joindre UPS pour connaitre l'état de ma commande? j'ai cherché mais en vain...
merci


----------



## Malabator (20 Novembre 2007)

Bon voici ma 2nde expérience avec l'apple store (la première date d'il y'a 2 ans pour l'achat d'un ibook G4).
Il s'agit cette fois de l'achat d'un Imac Alu 24' 2.4 standard. J'attendais le "solutionnage" des problèmes de freeze, le correctif ayant été apporté avecc succès jeudi soir, j'ai passé la commande le vendredi 17/11 au soir. Confirmation de la commande dans l'heure. 
Le 19/11, le colis est confié à UPS. Et finalement la livraison est prévue pour le 21/11 soit demain! (sauf imprévu). Ca se présente donc plutôt bien et je ne regrette pour l'instant pas d'être passé par l'Apple Store. Des photos demain, j'espère!
Bon courage à ceux qui sont en attente.


----------



## Neo748 (20 Novembre 2007)

jjgary a dit:


> salut tout le monde, quelqu'un a-t-il le numero où je peux joindre UPS pour connaitre l'état de ma commande? j'ai cherché mais en vain...
> merci



"Pour toute demande de suivi, veuillez contacter UPS au 0821 233 877 (0,12/min plus surcoûts éventuels selon opérateurs)."



> Bon voici ma 2nde expérience avec l'apple store (la première date d'il y'a 2 ans pour l'achat d'un ibook G4).
> Il s'agit cette fois de l'achat d'un Imac Alu 24' 2.4 standard. J'attendais le "solutionnage" des problèmes de freeze, le correctif ayant été apporté avecc succès jeudi soir, j'ai passé la commande le vendredi 17/11 au soir. Confirmation de la commande dans l'heure.
> Le 19/11, le colis est confié à UPS. Et finalement la livraison est prévue pour le 21/11 soit demain! (sauf imprévu). Ca se présente donc plutôt bien et je ne regrette pour l'instant pas d'être passé par l'Apple Store. Des photos demain, j'espère!
> Bon courage à ceux qui sont en attente.



Je suis dans le même cas que toi?
Dans le statut UPS sur le site tu as quoi? En transit ou Infos facturation reçues?
Merci


----------



## jjgary (20 Novembre 2007)

merci pour le numero.
Comme vous deux, je recois également ma commande demain! un beau petit macbook..


----------



## Neo748 (20 Novembre 2007)

jjgary a dit:


> merci pour le numero.
> Comme vous deux, je recois également ma commande demain! un beau petit macbook..




De rien...
Tu as appelé UPS car tu penses que le suivi sur leur site ne correspond pas à la réalité?


----------



## jjgary (20 Novembre 2007)

Neo748 a dit:


> De rien...
> Tu as appelé UPS car tu penses que le suivi sur leur site ne correspond pas à la réalité?


non j'ai appelé UPS pour m'assurer de la date de livraison, car mon colis est en transit depuis hier soir, donc jaurai pu le recevoir aujourdui...mais la date confirme pour demain.
jvoulai négocier pour qu'on me livre cet apres-midi. Mais j'attendrai jusqu'à demain; je crois que je peux le faire...


----------



## Neo748 (20 Novembre 2007)

Ok! Tu as bien de la chance. Moi je suis sur "Infos Facturation reçues" depuis 2 jours!


----------



## jjgary (20 Novembre 2007)

Neo748 a dit:


> Ok! Tu as bien de la chance. Moi je suis sur "Infos Facturation reçues" depuis 2 jours!


"patience et longueur de temps font plus que force ni que rage" il parait. enfin c'est ce que disait Lafontaine


----------



## Neo748 (20 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'appeler l'Apple Store (une charmante jeune fille très sympathique!) et d'après elle, c'est UPS qui bloque mon MacBook... 
Mais elle m'a dit que je l'aurais d'ici la fin de semaine.


----------



## blabloula (20 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous
J'ai donc appelé TNT et ces cons ils ne savent pas où est mon colis !!! j'ai vraiment la poisse depuis le début que j'ai commandé mon macbook ! en + j'ai été débité ! ils sont vraiment nuls !


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2007)

blabloula a dit:


> Salut à tous
> J'ai donc appelé TNT et ces cons ils ne savent pas où est mon colis !!! j'ai vraiment la poisse depuis le début que j'ai commandé mon macbook ! en + j'ai été débité ! ils sont vraiment nuls !


Attention, il ne faut pas mélanger Apple et TNT. Apple te débite au moment où l'envoi quitte leur usine, comme tous les fournisseurs de matériel vendu sur Internet.... que tu achètes sur Rue du Commerce, Amazon ou Apple, ce sera pareil !
Quant au transport, c'est TNT le responsable, pas Apple.


----------



## Neo748 (20 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Attention, il ne faut pas mélanger Apple et TNT. Apple te débite au moment où l'envoi quitte leur usine, comme tous les fournisseurs de matériel vendu sur Internet.... que tu achètes sur Rue du Commerce, Amazon ou Apple, ce sera pareil !
> Quant au transport, c'est TNT le responsable, pas Apple.




Tout à fait! C'est comme ma commande passée, confirmée et expédiée en 4 heures pas Apple et UPS à coté, ne gère pas...


----------



## blabloula (20 Novembre 2007)

oui je le sais que c'est pas la faute d'apple... mais eux non plus ils sont pas fichu de me tenir au courant de la situation


----------



## Malabator (20 Novembre 2007)

Neo748 a dit:


> "Pour toute demande de suivi, veuillez contacter UPS au 0821 233 877 (0,12/min plus surcoûts éventuels selon opérateurs)."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai l'info "en transit" avec date de livraison prévue le 21/11 :rateau:


----------



## Neo748 (20 Novembre 2007)

Veinard!
Je pensais recevoir mon MacBook dans moins de 12h et toujours rien de changé : Infos facturation reçues...  Mais Apple estime toujours la livraison au 21...

Je reviens chez moi que vendredi soir, j'espère avoir tout de même une bonne surprise en revenant!


----------



## maya95340 (21 Novembre 2007)

bonsoir à tous,merci pour les réponse apportées mais j'ai une question (encore!!!!) pourquoi le numéro commançant par 80 jai jamais pu l'utiliser ni sur apecode ni sur tnt qui est le transporteur, ca ne me met aucunes informations croustillantes sur l'avancement vers la destination finale que dois je faire, appeler tnt (mauvaise expérience l an dernier kan mon ipod nano a mi 3 semaines a être livrée juste pour un changement d'adresse, résultat, un gros débit sur ma facture téléfone et apple jai peur de les souler lol!!!);alors je viens vers vous!!!merci d'avance 
bizzz


----------



## Malabator (21 Novembre 2007)

Neo748 a dit:


> Veinard!
> Je pensais recevoir mon MacBook dans moins de 12h et toujours rien de changé : Infos facturation reçues...  Mais Apple estime toujours la livraison au 21...
> 
> Je reviens chez moi que vendredi soir, j'espère avoir tout de même une bonne surprise en revenant!


 

Ca y'est, colis reçu à mon travail à 9H20 ce matin. Un Imac Alu 24' est désormais caché dans le coffre de ma voiture  
Donc si on récacap :
Commande Imac 24' 2.4 320Go et 1Go Ram tout standard le vendredi 17 novembre au soir. Prévision livraison entre le 22 et 25 novembre
Accusé réception paiement le soir même.
Lundi 19 novembre : Expédition, colis confié à UPS 
Mercredi 21 novembre : 9H, livraison.

Pour ma part bilan très favorable sur ce nouvel achat sur l'apple store (mais je n'ai pas encore ouvert la bête... j'espère ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises).

Bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent leur joujou.​


----------



## maya95340 (21 Novembre 2007)

Malabator a dit:


> Ca y'est, colis reçu à mon travail à 9H20 ce matin. Un Imac Alu 24' est désormais caché dans le coffre de ma voiture ​
> 
> Donc si on récacap :
> Commande Imac 24' 2.4 320Go et 1Go Ram tout standard le vendredi 17 novembre au soir. Prévision livraison entre le 22 et 25 novembre
> ...


 

Bonjour la communauté!!!!!
aaaahhhh sa fait rever quand je lis ça !!!!moi la jai enfiin réussi à aller sur le site tnt en fait ct pas avec le numéro qui commence par 80.... mais un autre numéro a neuf chiffres qui commence aussi par 84 donc la apparement je suis en "out for delivery" jhabite à une trentaine de minute de garonor jespere qu'il va pas me planter aujourdhui en plus sa tombe bien mercredi c'est mon jour de repos (ehhh oui jsuis prof c'est cool davoir les mercredis lol!!! ) donc je le guette et je prie pour qu'il arrive !!!! allez tnt un ptit effort !!! 
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## jjgary (21 Novembre 2007)

jai pas encore reçu mon macbook qui doit arriver aujourdui !! j'arrete pas de regarder par la fenetre


----------



## arthurs1712 (21 Novembre 2007)

bonjour: mon ordi doit arriver demain, mais il était encore à Eindhoven hier à 23h30 ... c'est faisable d'après vous ?


----------



## Malabator (21 Novembre 2007)

arthurs1712 a dit:


> bonjour: mon ordi doit arriver demain, mais il était encore à Eindhoven hier à 23h30 ... c'est faisable d'après vous ?


 
Je pense que oui. Il va arriver aujourd'hui en France via Bruxelles pour être prêt à être livré demain. c'est en tout cas comme ça que ça s'est passé pour moi.​


----------



## arthurs1712 (21 Novembre 2007)

Malabator a dit:


> Je pense que oui. Il va arriver aujourd'hui en France via Bruxelles pour être prêt à être livré demain. c'est en tout cas comme ça que ça s'est passé pour moi.​



ok merci ça me rassure


----------



## arthurs1712 (21 Novembre 2007)

comprends pas trop là ... le site TNT me fais un suivi depuis hier après midi et lorsque j'appel TNT pour qu'ils me confirment la commande ... on me dit tout simplement que mon numéro de référence n'est pas dans leur système !!!

Et le suivi d'apple qui me prévoit la livraison pour demain ... ça vous est déjà arrivé ?


----------



## gidou (21 Novembre 2007)

Je devais recevoir mon macbook et le reste de la commande dans la journée, j'ai donc pas bougé de chez moi, il est 16h17 et j'ai toujours pas de nouvelle
Vous pensez que ca peut arriver plus tard?


----------



## arthurs1712 (21 Novembre 2007)

d'après apple (que j'ai eu il y a 1h) tnt livre jusqu'à 18h et il m'a bien dit qu'il fallait quelqu'un à l'adresse indiquée jusqu'à 18h ... donc ya encore de l'espoire !


----------



## gidou (21 Novembre 2007)

Cool je croise les doigts alors, plus qu'une heure et demi :mouais:


----------



## jjgary (21 Novembre 2007)

jai recu mon macbook cet après midi!! formidable machine


----------



## maya95340 (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir a tous, apparement on est beaucoup a avoir été livré aujourd'hui!!!Moi je suis très contente de mon mac cest du pure kiff mais jai un gros problème avec mon ipod touch, il est arrivé avec des rayures à nan plus finir je suis vraiment pas contente surtout que c'est pas la première fois que je commande des ipod (jen ai eu plus de cinq de differents modèles dont le nano effet miroir premiere génération) mais la je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, jai evidemment appelé l apple store, jai eu une certaine audrey qui ma demandé d'envoyer des photos mais je vous avouerai que je suis plutot novice en la matière et n'ayant plus d'appareil photo numérique, j'ai voulu le faire avec mon téléphone portable et la connection bluetooth du macbook, mais ca na rien donné donc j'ai plein de questions : 
1/ Quelqu'un a t'il vécu ce genre d'experience (ipod nouveau déja rayé avant utilisation!!!)
2/ Comment on fait des photos avec isight !!!!
3/ Comment ca fonctionne bluetooth
4/ Comment faire pour avoir des logiciels basics de traitement de texte style word, excel...(gratuit...)
bon j'arrete la car la liste est loin d'être exhaustive!!
Merci d'avance et bonne soirée !!!


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2007)

maya95340 a dit:


> 1/ Quelqu'un a t'il vécu ce genre d'experience (ipod nouveau déja rayé avant utilisation!!!)


Perso non, mais tu as 15 jours pour le retourner



maya95340 a dit:


> 2/ Comment on fait des photos avec isight !!!!


Avec Photobooth



maya95340 a dit:


> 3/ Comment ca fonctionne bluetooth


Tu te place devant la caméra, fais une belle banane, puis tu clique sur le bouton rouge



maya95340 a dit:


> 4/ Comment faire pour avoir des logiciels basics de traitement de texte style word, excel...(gratuit...)


NeoOffice, OpenOffice


----------



## Macounette (21 Novembre 2007)

maya95340 a dit:


> 3/ Comment ca fonctionne *bluetooth*





NightWalker a dit:


> Tu te place devant la caméra, fais une belle banane, puis tu clique sur le bouton rouge


Bluetooth ou Photobooth ?    

Si c'est bluetooth : c'est une technologie pour relier des périphériques sans fil. Si tu n'en as pas, tu n'as pas besoin de savoir ce que c'est 
Si c'est Photobooth : NW a tout bon


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Bluetooth ou Photobooth ?
> 
> Si c'est bluetooth : c'est une technologie pour relier des périphériques sans fil. Si tu n'en as pas, tu n'as pas besoin de savoir ce que c'est
> Si c'est Photobooth : NW a tout bon



Wouuuu la honte... je l'ai lu en diag... à dire vrai j'était au travail    

Merci chère amie


----------



## Maxamix (22 Novembre 2007)

Mon MacBook ainsi que sa housse est commandé...

Mais déjà un truc me tracasse...

* 						 							Délai estimé d'expédition: 26 Nov, 2007 						 						 							 								
Délai estimé de livraison: 04 Dec, 2007 - 05 Dec, 2007

*C'est bizarre non


----------



## arthurs1712 (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon alors pour moi ça y est je suis censé être livré aujourd'hui ... apple me le confirme, TNT aussi, et pourtant sur le suivi TNT je n'ai pas de nouvelles depuis le départ d'eindhoven le 20 au soir; pas d'arrivée à lyon, pas de date de livraison prévue, rien ... espérons que je sois vraiment livré aujourd'hui ...


----------



## maya95340 (22 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Bluetooth ou Photobooth ?
> 
> Si c'est bluetooth : c'est une technologie pour relier des périphériques sans fil. Si tu n'en as pas, tu n'as pas besoin de savoir ce que c'est
> Si c'est Photobooth : NW a tout bon



Salut à vous merci pour vos réponses mais je demandais bien comment marchait le BLUETOOTH et non PHOTOBOOTH  car je souhaite envoyer des fichiers de mon mac vers mon téléphone BLUETOOTH et inversement donc la question n'était pas anodine et n'était pas un quiproquo bluetooth/photobooth que j'arrive quand même à distinguer (même si j'ai eu du mal à trouver photobooth :rose: jdevrais ptetr changer de lunettes...) mais donc la vraie question est "comment envoyer des fichier via bluetooth" car mon téléphone m'indique connexion pendant des heures, sans rien faire d'autre donc si quelqu'un a une idée jattend vos post.bizzz

P.S dsl si mes questions vous semblent peut être trop stupides mais vous l'aurez compris jy connais pas grand chose...


----------



## Macounette (22 Novembre 2007)

maya95340 a dit:


> mais donc la vraie question est "comment envoyer des fichier via bluetooth" car mon téléphone m'indique connexion pendant des heures, sans rien faire d'autre donc si quelqu'un a une idée jattend vos post.bizzz


Tu as bien jumelé le Mac avec le téléphone ? cela se fait depuis le menu Bluetooth sur la barre de menus. Tu lances "Pairer un appareil bluetooth" (ou quelque chose de similaire; mon OS est en anglais et là ça s'appelle "Set up Bluetooth device"), et tu te laisses guider.  Le pairage est indispensable avant que deux appareils puissent communiquer en bluetooth


----------



## Nil_ct (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un imac sur l'applestore et je ne m'y retrouve pas avec tous ces numéros de tracking :
Order Number et PO number W84xxxxxx
Delivery Reference Number 80xxxxxxxx
Carrier Tracking Number RTMLxxxxxxxx <-- depuis 2 jours
Assigned Carrier Kuehne & Nagel <-- depuis 2 jours aussi

Pour les dates : 
Commande le 15 novembre, expédition le 17
Estimated Delivery date 22 novembre (pour info c'était 27-30 novembre jusqu'à hier, et le 22 novembre c'est passé au 22 ?!)
Current delivery status In transit to costumer, shipment on schedule

J'ai essayé http://www.apecode.com/, UPS, TNT, K&N, avec les différents numéros et rien à faire je n'ai aucune info.
Quelqu'un sait quel transporteur à une numérotation a 12 lettres du type RTMLx..x ? (les 8 'x' sont des chiffres) ?

En fait j'aimerai bien savoir où est mon colis (Europe, France ?)...

Merci d'avance,

Nil


----------



## gidou (23 Novembre 2007)

Pour moi aucun problème, mon macbook est nikel... la livraison a était longue mais ca vaut le coup! Commande passée le 8 novembre, reception le 21 novembre


----------



## blabloula (23 Novembre 2007)

Salut les gens,

Bon ben j'ai pas arreté de jongler entre apple et tnt, et voilà en fait mon colis a été perdu (volé je pense car tout un pack de colis a été perdu), enfin bon j'ai vraiment de la chance quoi !!! je l'ai commandé le 3 novembre ça fait trois semaines ! Bref maintenant je dois attendre trois jours avant qu'ils m'en envoient un autre, le temps de mener une enquete....


----------



## Neo748 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous!
Je suis enfin l'heureux possesseur d'un MacBook!

Je résume mon histoire :
- Commandé samedi à 14h
- Expédié à 18h! Livraison prévue pour le mercredi suivant (21 novembre)
- Prise en charge par UPS. Le suivi ne s'est jamais mis à jour! Le mercredi 21 à 7h00, c'était toujours sur "Infos Facturation reçues" mais la date estimée de livraison par Apple ne changeait pas (toujours prévue pour 21). J'embêtais les membres du forum et certains essayaient de me rassurer...

Je pensais que c'était mort...  Et bien non!!!! UPS livrait mon MacBook à 11h30 mercredi matin! 

Je découvre mon MacBook qu'aujourd'hui étant absent depuis mercredi. Je n'ai donc pas tout encore regardé, mais pour le moment tout est impec'! 

Al02 : comme j'ai compris tu aimes bien les photos... J'en ferais quelques unes...


----------



## theveils.net (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste une petite question.

Est ce que l'acheminement par TNT fonctionne le dimanche ?

Pour faire court, est ce que le gas qui conduit le camion, il continu a conduire le dimanche ?


----------



## Macounette (24 Novembre 2007)

Non, non. Dimanche, on se repose, même les livreurs de TNT.


----------



## theveils.net (24 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Non, non. Dimanche, on se repose, même les livreurs de TNT.



Bon ben ils ont bien raisons. Faut pas trop se focaliser sur son petit MAC, le boulot de livreur doit pas être de tout repos..

Merci Macounette


----------



## astec37 (28 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Voila, mon colis a été expédié via ups hier (27/11). Il se trouve actuellement à Paris.
Sur l'apple store, la date prévue de livraison est demain (29/11), et sur le site d'ups, prévue pour le 30.
Qui a raison ?!
Et surtout, la vrai question: que ce passe t'il si ups passe me livrer et que je ne suis pas chez moi ? Il le dépose à la poste en laissant un petit mot ?

merci !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Novembre 2007)

Certainement pas à la poste, mais il te laisse bien un avis de passage.


----------



## astec37 (28 Novembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Certainement pas à la poste, mais il te laisse bien un avis de passage.



et ups repasse un autre jour ?
autrement dit, on est obligé de faire le pied de grue ?


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2007)

astec37 a dit:


> et ups repasse un autre jour ?
> autrement dit, on est obligé de faire le pied de grue ?


Non, tu as un numéro de téléphone que tu peux appeller pour convenir d'une nouvelle date de livraison.
Le mieux c'est de le faire livrer sur son lieu de travail ou bien à un endroit où tu es sûr qu'il y ait quelqu'un pour le réceptionner. Et si tu fais le suivi sur le site d'UPS, quand tu vois "out for delivery", c'est que c'est ce jour-là, et l'idéal c'est d'être là pour le réceptionner.


----------



## astec37 (28 Novembre 2007)

d'accord, merci des précisions !


----------



## Matalobos (29 Novembre 2007)

On peut faire livrer par Fedex ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2007)

Matalobos a dit:


> On peut faire livrer par Fedex ?


Non, c'est Apple qui décide du transporteur.


----------



## NO73 (2 Décembre 2007)

savez-vous d'où sont expédiés les produits Apple (pour ma part un macbook).
Car je trouve le délai entre la date prévu d'expédition et de réception assez longue.

Date d'expedition: le 5 décembre
Date de reception: 13 ou 14 décembre
Commande passée le 30 Novembre

merci


----------



## NightWalker (2 Décembre 2007)

De la Chine... mais tu as commandé la configuration de base ou personnalisée ?


----------



## NO73 (3 Décembre 2007)

J'ai acheté ma ram sur MacWay mais j'ai quand même pris un adaptateur miniDVI>DVI et une house LArobe sur le site d'Apple avec mon macbook


----------



## NO73 (3 Décembre 2007)

Il ne vienne pas de Chine quand on fait subir des modifications à la configuration de base?


----------



## NO73 (3 Décembre 2007)

NO73 a dit:


> savez-vous d'où sont expédiés les produits Apple (pour ma part un macbook).
> Car je trouve le délai entre la date prévu d'expédition et de réception assez longue.
> 
> Date d'expedition: le 5 décembre
> ...



finalement c'est parti aujourd'hui (le 3décembre)
livraison prévue le 12 décembre..

cool


----------



## hoodini (3 Décembre 2007)

Je me suis commandé un macbook noir de base, le 29 au soir, expédié le 30, réception prévue pour le 5 selon apple (il est indiqué le 4 sur leur site, mais on m'a dit le 5 au telephone)
J'en peut plus d'attendre lol, mais quand je vais sur l'apple track sa ne marche pas


----------



## dodalle (4 Décembre 2007)

moi non plus je n'arrive pas a voir les informations sur l'apple track, il faut s'inscrire?

mon imac 24" avec une config perso a été expédié selon mes mail le 29/11 et je n'ai actuellement toujours pas de nouvelles a part qu'il devrait arrivé le 10/12


----------



## Ju- (4 Décembre 2007)

Hello,

Quelqu'un a-t-il l'expèrience d'une absence lors d'une livraison de la part de TNT ?

Comment ça se passe ? Ou va-t-on le chercher ?

Je dis ça car je vais être à coups sur absent ...


----------



## dodalle (5 Décembre 2007)

"NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER"

ça veu dire qu'il est au pays bas je pense,

par contre j'ai un tracking number mais je ne peu ni l'utiliser sur le site de TNT ( en ajoutant les six 0 ni sur apecode. Un vrai coli phantome.

comprend pas...


----------



## dodalle (5 Décembre 2007)

je retire le post il vient d'être pris en charge par TNT.


----------



## TESS3475 (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
j'en profite pour vous raconter mon experience avec TNT. Je vous la raconte maintenant car cela me permet de passer le temps où j'attends mon imac. Il est 22h01 et ils ne sont toujours pas là...

Commande passé le 24 novembre, ordi parti d'Irlande et passé par l'asie. Soit. Ils sont passés me le livrer hier chez moi à 13h, et évidemment, n'étant pas médium de formation, je n'étais pas chez moi...

Je prend immédiatement rendez-vous avec tnt pour un second passage : aujourd'hui entre 9 et 13h.Parfait. Je prend une demi journée de congés afin de receptionner le colis. A 13h30, ne les voyant pas se pointer je les appelle. Oh!ils avaient oublié de faire partir le colis! Ils me proposent de me le renvoyer ce soir entre 20 et 22h. Ok.
A 21h30, je regarde le suivi livraison de tnt : colis "delivered". Au même moment, ils m'appellent pour me dire qu'ils ont une heure de retard....

J'en peux pluuuuuuuus....

Donc, la morale de l'histoire, c'est que tnt sont des incappables et qu'ils se permettent de mettre au suivi delivered avant l'heure.

Je post ce message mais entre temps, je viens de recevoir mon colis. Mais cela n'enlève en rien ce que je viens de dire....
​


----------



## stef48 (5 Décembre 2007)

C'aurait peu être encore pire: récemment dans le centre de la France, TNT a été victime de livreurs malhonnetes qui détournaient des colis  à tour de bras. La Gendarmerie a stoppé le traffic après plusieurs semaines d'enquête. On imagine tous le nombre de clients mécontents et déçus de n'avoir pas reçu leur colis à temps. 
Tiens! d'ailleurs question : est-ce que les colis portent une mention qui pourrait trahir le contenu ?

Sinon bon déballage!


----------



## Caraud (5 Décembre 2007)

Bon, enfin arrivé chez mon revendeur agrée!!!
Après toutes les sueurs froides experimentées dans ce forum, j'espère que mon iMac n'aura pas tous ses "problèmes" que j'ai pu lire ici.
J'espère aussi garder mon sourire demain soir à la même heure, quand j'aurai pris possession de la bête.

Voici la récap : 
Commandé le 29 octobre, reçu aujourd'hui, 05/12.

Je tiens quand même à signaler que en magasin l'on m'avait donné 15 jours de délai.:hein:


----------



## TESS3475 (5 Décembre 2007)

Pour répondre à Stef48, je n'ai pas fait gaffe si les informations visibles pouvaient trahir sur le contenu. J'ai déballé le carton tellement vite...Mais en voyant les papiers de livraison qu'il me reste en main, il en est un ou l'on peut lire la pomme d'apple.

bon, sinon, bravo a apple pour son packaging de fou.
La bête est belle, magnifique...

Léopard est déjà installé. Que demande le peuple....


----------



## TESS3475 (5 Décembre 2007)

Caraud,
je te souhaite le même plaisir que j'ai eu ce soir en déballant mon imac.
Plus d'un mois d'attente, tu le mérites bien...et profites de chaque instant..


----------



## dodalle (6 Décembre 2007)

a partir du moment où il est pris en charge par TNT, les délais son respectés ?

parcequ'il faut que je pose ma journée de congé..


----------



## jet92 (6 Décembre 2007)

En lisant vos problèmes avec TNT je me pose 2 questions.

Comme ils ont nos coordonnées téléphoniques, avertissent ils du jour de livraison ?

Car à moins d'être au chomage, en arrêt maladie, en vacances ou de faire du télé travail y'a pas grandes chances de trouver les gens chez eux en pleine journée.

En cas d'absence, est ce que le gardien de l'immeuble peut réceptionner  le colis ? 

J'imagine que oui.... enfin j'espère !

​


----------



## Netben52 (6 Décembre 2007)

Petite question, est-ce que TNT fait livrer les colis par une autre société ???​ 
Parce que je viens d'appeler TNT tout à l'heure pour demander à quelle heure ils livrent et quel jour ils pensent me livrer la réponse a été : "Lundi maximum, nous avons donnez votre colis à un sous traitant ce matin." Le tout sans plus de précision ...​ 
Alors il va arriver comment vu que c'est par un sous-traitant ? :mouais: 
Par La Poste ??? (Ce serait pas plus mal, ma factrice est sympa elle vient quand je suis là pour les colis !)​ 
Sur le suivi TNT j'ai ça (entre le moment de l'appel et la consultation à ce moment, la ligne du dessus vient de se mettre) :​ 
06 déc. 2007 11:26 Metz Onforwarded For Delivery
06 déc. 2007 07:37 Metz Import Received
05 déc. 2007 20:37 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Received At Transit Point
05 déc. 2007 20:33 Hub Rhein Main Dft Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
05 déc. 2007 04:07 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
05 déc. 2007 03:58 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
04 déc. 2007 10:23 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot
03 déc. 2007 22:01 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point​ 
Dernière question : Un espoir de l'avoir samedi ?​


----------



## TESS3475 (6 Décembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si tu habite à Metz mais il semblerait que de Metz, il soit parti pour une livraison chez toi...

*onforwarded for delivery* = En cours de livraison


----------



## Netben52 (6 Décembre 2007)

Non je n'habite pas à Metz, je suis à 2 bonnes heures de cette ville !

Et il semblerait (malgré ce qui est marqué sur la liste de traduction du suivi, dans un post de ce forum) que *onforwarded for delivery* ne veut pas dire ça, c'est *out for delivery* qui signifie bien que la livraison est en cours.​


----------



## stef48 (6 Décembre 2007)

Ca répond à une question que je me posais: "Y vient comment depuis Shangaï ? En Bateau ?"

Il semblerait que ce soit en avion parce que même à marée haute, à Metz y doivent pas voir beaucoup de mouettes et encore moins de porte containers

Pour moi c'est "Shipped" depuis Shangaï (ça fait loin qd même !).

Vu le taux de change de l'euro, ils doivent se faire des ........ en or chez Apple en ce moment.

(Merci TESS3475 pour tes précisions concernant l'étiquettage du colis).


----------



## dodalle (6 Décembre 2007)

"Potential Linehaul Delay Due To Technical Problems" 

bloqué a roissy, je vais a paris ce week end, vous croyez que je peu aller le chercher? ​


----------



## touxx (7 Décembre 2007)

travaillant sur roissy je te confirme que ce n'est pas possible de recuperer ton colis .pour ma part imac 20" commandé le 30 delais prévu d'arrivée le 12 et pas encore de transporteur attitré seulement In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule  alors pour le moment c'est prise de tete attitude sur ouindoze et mon pc tout verolé ....dur dur l'attente


----------



## dodalle (7 Décembre 2007)

c'est cool il a été débloqué , il vient d'arriver a orléans, plus que 100km !!!

courage a toi, la liberation est pour bientot ! 

petite question... il y a des livraisons le samedi chez TNT ?


----------



## hoodini (7 Décembre 2007)

Moi sa à été super rapide pour mon macbook black de série, commandée jeudi soir et reçu le mardi matin suivant via ups !

Il est magnifique d'ailleurs :love::love:


----------



## NO73 (7 Décembre 2007)

la case Assigned Carrier est passé par NL Apple Center (ou un truc comme ça)
Puis par TNT où j'ai eu un début de suivit
Et maintenant c'est KUEHNE & NAGEL avec un nouveau code de suivit que ne marche d'ailleurs pas sur leur site.

Avez vous déjà eu ce type d'acheminement ?


----------



## benguedj (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai commandé mon macbook personalisé blanc 2,2 ghz 2go Ram 160 go DD bonne config? j'ai passé commandé le 2 décembre dimanche dernier le lendemain je recois un email de confirmation il m'indique que la livraison devrais se faire le 11 ou 12, Le 5 apple me renvois un email en m'indiquant mon num de suivi tnt il me précise le 13 voila le statu actuelle pensez vous que les delais seront réspectés et pour la livraison il faut juste signer  moi cava etre ma mére ou des personnes de son bureau sa pose pas de prob pour la signature? 

Livre t'il le samedi et dimanche?

Pick up date*05 Dec 2007 *Destination*Paris *Delivery DateSignatoryDateTimeLocationStatus06 Dec 2007 10:15 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 06 Dec 2007 10:02 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 05 Dec 2007 20:28 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 05 Dec 2007 20:10 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## NO73 (8 Décembre 2007)

NO73 a dit:


> la case Assigned Carrier est passé par NL Apple Center (ou un truc comme ça)
> Puis par TNT où j'ai eu un début de suivit
> Et maintenant c'est KUEHNE & NAGEL avec un nouveau code de suivit que ne marche d'ailleurs pas sur leur site.
> 
> Avez vous déjà eu ce type d'acheminement ?



De nouveau repassé en mode TNT et cette fois le suivi est à jour !


----------



## benguedj (9 Décembre 2007)

il y a un truc qui m"énérve le site Tnt ne se met pas a jour depuis 3 jours c'est bizare


----------



## stef48 (9 Décembre 2007)

C'est bizarre parce que j'ai une commande en suivi aussi et effectivement il ne se passe plus grand chose:
Commandé le 30/11
Statut expédié le 5/12
Shiped le 6/12 

Et depuis ben pas grand chose (on verra lundi).
Mardi je pars le chercher!


----------



## benguedj (9 Décembre 2007)

ah ok ca me rassure je suis pas le seul dans le méme cas. j'espérere que ma commande va arriver le 11,12,ou 14 comme prévue peut etre que nos ordis sont dans le méme avions mais c'est quant méme bizare qu'il ne soit pas mis a jour. ta date de livraison était prévu quant? prévient moi si tu as du nouveau​


----------



## stef48 (9 Décembre 2007)

La date annoncée sur Apple Store est le 10 ou 11 décembre, mais lorsque j'ai appelé Apple pour savoir comment suivre mon colis, le téléconseillé m'a annoncé une livraison probable le 13 décembre


----------



## benguedj (9 Décembre 2007)

ah ok comme moi c'est trés bizare que le site ne se met pas a jour sa m'inquiéte


----------



## stef48 (9 Décembre 2007)

A mon avis pour le moment il n'y a pas de quoi s'affoler. Surement que dès demain on aura du nouveau. 
Mais c'est un peu long comme délais quand même.
Pareil de ton côté si tu as des nouvelles...


----------



## benguedj (9 Décembre 2007)

ok c'est sympa on se tient au courant


----------



## NO73 (9 Décembre 2007)

Plus de nouvelle pour moi aussi depuis vendredi 22h40, moment auquel mon macbook repartait de Eindhoven.
Et vous?


----------



## stef48 (9 Décembre 2007)

Cherchez pas j'ai compris:


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry48fSFPX4Y&feature=related


----------



## NightWalker (9 Décembre 2007)

Les gars, c'est le weekend pour eux aussi...


----------



## stef48 (10 Décembre 2007)

J'ai appelé TNT ce matin. M'ont confirmé:

1°) effectivement, pb informatique faisant que les suivis ne sont pas à jour (ça arrive mais ca ne dure pas).

2°) mon colis (et peut être le vôtre aussi) est parti le 8/12 pour Liège en avion. Je pense que depuis il est arrivé _(à moins qu'il soit réellement dans l'avion de mon précédent post )_

Date de livraison toujours pour le 13/12.


----------



## benguedj (10 Décembre 2007)

ah ok lol merci car je commence a m'inquieter moi je suis en pension donc je ne peut pas trop téléphoner mais sa me rassure il t'ont dit si le service aller se réactualisé ?


----------



## NO73 (10 Décembre 2007)

Moi il est parti e, avion de Eidhoven le 7 à 22h40 mais je ne sais pas pour quelle direction.
Arrivée toujours prévu pour le 12.


----------



## Lilibellule (10 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Mais comment faites-vous pour voir où est votre commande ?

Dans mon cas, j'ai commandé vendredi 7 en début de soirée, confirmation de commande reçue par mail dans la nuit, et le samedi 8 vers 12h je recevais l'avis d'expédition de ma commande avec le nom du transporteur ainsi que le n° de traçabilité (j'ai d'ailleurs vu les 2 mails en même temps, non non je ne suis pas restée toute la nuit devant l'ordi en attendant de recevoir un truc de la part d'apple ).
Au départ l'estimation de la livraison était prévue pour le 14, puis hier elle est descendue au 13 et aujourd'hui au 12/12. Donc a priori pas d'inquiètude, mais bon quand même... 

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est qu'en lisant les différents messages beaucoup arrivent à suivre avec exactitude leur colis. Mais, moi, je n'y arrive pas. Sur le site apple, rien n'est indiqué, et lorsque je me rends sur le site UPS avec mon petit N°, cela ne me dit rien d'autres qu'avis de facturation reçu...
Y a t-il une astuce que je ne comprends pas ? Y a t'il des problèmes de retard de livraison en ce moment chez UPS, c'est bientôt Noël donc...
Merci.


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (10 Décembre 2007)

Lilibellule a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mais comment faites-vous pour voir où est votre commande ?
> 
> ...



Tu vas sur le site store.apple.com (la version us de l'applestore).
La tu trouveras ton transporteur (TNT ou UPS) ainsi que le numéro de tracking.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à aller sur le site du transporteur correspondant.

voili voilou


----------



## Lilibellule (10 Décembre 2007)

pitetou@9online.fr a dit:


> Tu vas sur le site store.apple.com (la version us de l'applestore).
> La tu trouveras ton transporteur (TNT ou UPS) ainsi que le numéro de tracking.
> Il ne te reste plus qu'à aller sur le site du transporteur correspondant.
> 
> voili voilou



Merci beaucoup de ta réponse, mais j'ai déjà réussi à récupérer le n° de tracking UPS, mais le site UPS ne me parle que "d'avis de facturation reçue" et rien d'autre. Et ça, je ne sais pas ce que cela signifie... :rose:


----------



## benguedj (10 Décembre 2007)

ah voila sa y est ma comande a était mis a jour il se trouve au hub de hartem il est arrivé en europe combien de temps faut t'il pour qu'il arrive a paris ?


----------



## stef48 (10 Décembre 2007)

Moi elle n'est toujours pas à jour 

Pour Lilibellule: toutes les infos "précises" que j'ai eu m'ont été donnée en appelant directement TNT.


----------



## stef48 (10 Décembre 2007)

benguedj a dit:


> ah voila sa y est ma comande a était mis a jour il se trouve au hub de hartem il est arrivé en europe combien de temps faut t'il pour qu'il arrive a paris ?



Hartem ? c'est en Allemagne je crois (pas sûr). Disons que mercredi tu reçois ton paquet.
Les paris sont ouverts ! Qui dit mieux?


----------



## NO73 (10 Décembre 2007)

pour moi c'était Arnhem et cette ville est au Pays Bas non loin de Eindhoven.


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (10 Décembre 2007)

NO73 a dit:


> pour moi c'était Arnhem et cette ville est au Pays Bas non loin de Eindhoven.



Moi aussi c'est Arnhem! La femme à TNT m'a dit que je le recevrai demain... :rateau:


----------



## stef48 (10 Décembre 2007)

Ca va! Ca va! Pensez à ceux qui savent même pas où est le leur...
Content pour vous malgré tout (enfin peut être que ce WE on s'écrira depuis nos nouvelles machines )


----------



## benguedj (10 Décembre 2007)

j espere que on se connectera de nos nouvelles machines. pour ma part a la basse je devrais le recevoir demain ou apres demain.sinon dans le mail il disait le 13 si toi tu le recois demain du meme endroit esperons


----------



## stef48 (10 Décembre 2007)

Youhou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





10/12 21:55 Arrived Arnhem Transit point

Par contre la fille de TNT tout faux (Liège qu'elle m'avait dit l'ôtre,pfe! Porte nawak!).


----------



## NO73 (10 Décembre 2007)

stef48 a dit:


> Ca va! Ca va! Pensez à ceux qui savent même pas où est le leur...
> Content pour vous malgré tout (enfin peut être que ce WE on s'écrira depuis nos nouvelles machines )



Moi je ne sais pas où il est, suivit bloqué depuis vendredi 22h40. (Eidhoven)


----------



## stef48 (10 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de faire un pitit calcul (enfin c'est GoogleEarth qui l'a fait):
Shangai-> Arnhem = 9000 km
Pfou ça fait des bornes ! pas surprenant qui mette du temps.

Allez! plus que 800 km (une rigolade)


----------



## NO73 (11 Décembre 2007)

Ralala.Sur mon suivi apple c'est maintenant écrit "Shipment Delayed" pourtant la date de livraison n'a pas bougé.
Sinon suivi TNT toujours bloqué.
Avez vous déjà eu "Shipment Delayed" ?


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (11 Décembre 2007)

Moi le mien est à Créteil, donc ca sera bon pour aujourd'hui. Plus qu'à espérer qu'ils respectent mes conditions horaires...
Sinon pour te répondre, nan je n'ai jamais eu ce message.


----------



## benguedj (11 Décembre 2007)

moi le statut c mis a jour il marque maintenant  Out For Delivery  j'espére l'avoir recu ou sinon aujourd'hui


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (11 Décembre 2007)

Ca veut dire qu'ils sont partis faire la livraison!  
Moi le mien il a loupé le départ à cause d'un retard d'arrivée au hub de Créteil. J'espere qu'il y a plusieurs départs dans la journée...


----------



## Lilibellule (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors moi, je ne comprends plus rien du tout. Hier soir, mon suivi UPS, s'était enfin mis à jour avec un colis partis de Eindhoven en fin d'après-midi, et qui se trouvait à Chilly Mazarin et une livraison annoncée sans problème pour le 12/12, donc demain.

Aujourd'hui, re-verification sur le site d'UPS il y a 10mns, et là au surprise il est marqué que le paquet est parti à 23h d'Eindhoven alors qu'hier il était à Chilly Mazarin à cette heure, et qu'il est arrivé à 0h45 à Brussels. Et voilà, cela s'arrête à "lecture d'arrivée à Brussels 0h45". Il est reparti dans l'autre sens ou quoi ?

Le statut est en transit, et bien sûr le petit message qui me disait que je serais livrée dans les temps à disparu, même si sur Apple la date, n 'a pas (encore) changée.

Alors là, je suis perdue... :mouais: Si qqun a une explication à ce phénomène mysterieux...


----------



## NO73 (11 Décembre 2007)

stef48 a dit:


> J'ai appelé TNT ce matin. M'ont confirmé:
> 
> 1°) effectivement, pb informatique faisant que les suivis ne sont pas à jour (ça arrive mais ca ne dure pas).
> 
> ...



à quel numéro as tu appelé la TNT? Je vais les appeler aussi pour avoir des nouvelles.


----------



## NO73 (11 Décembre 2007)

J'ai appelé la madame tnt, très gentille. et ouf, mon colis est à lyon et non à eindoven. Il sera bien livré demain!


----------



## Larme (11 Décembre 2007)

Perso, le mien est arrivé dans les temps (à 10 heures ce matin), à la date estimée par Apple, le tout envoyé via TNT.


----------



## touxx (11 Décembre 2007)

le mien est arrivé ce matin a 11h00 livré par un sous-traitant de tnt ,et cet imac 20" est un vrai bijou a bientot pour le contre rendu du switch


----------



## maverick1984 (11 Décembre 2007)

compte rendu


----------



## stef48 (11 Décembre 2007)

NO73 a dit:


> à quel numéro as tu appelé la TNT? Je vais les appeler aussi pour avoir des nouvelles.



Désolé je me connecte que maintenant (je suis en déplacement).
Content de voir que certains ont reçu leur iMac. Moi j'ai passé l'après midi à croiser des avions TNT (sur Clermont Fd et Lyon) en me disant que peut être un d'entre eux contenait l'objet tant attendu, snif.

Pour l'instant pas de nouvelle: jusqu'au 13 rien d'anormal. Peut être il sera dans les temps pour ce WE.


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (12 Décembre 2007)

Moi le mien arrive aujourd'hui!!!!


----------



## benguedj (12 Décembre 2007)

moi aussi il est arrivé hier en début d'aprés midi nickel ne seul prob c que je suis en pension donc je devrias patienter jusque a samedi je vous ferais part de mon switch d'ailleur j'ai fait une bonne config macbook,blanc 2.2ghz 2go de ram 160go de DD avec housse la robe vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Lilibellule (12 Décembre 2007)

Bah voilà, "la bête" est arrivée il y a 1/2h, pour le moment elle se réchauffe un peu.
Je ne tiens pas à avoir de la condensation sur l'écran il fait trop froid dehors, et la différence de température avec mon appart est trop importante pour l'allumer immédiatement.

Sinon, délai respecté pour la livraison. Comme quoi, rien ne sert de paniquer à cause d'un suivi de colis bizarre, mieux vaut se fier à la prévision du site apple. Et à la rigueur téléphoner au livreur si vous n'avez rien reçu le lendemain ou le soir du jour prévu pour la livraison...

Bonne recéption à ceux qui comme moi doivent recevoir un MacBook aujourd'hui...


----------



## NO73 (12 Décembre 2007)

Et voilà la bête est la! elle est arrivée il y a 10minutes. Mais bon je ne la touche pas, je vais l'emballer et la sortir à noel!ça va être dur!


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (12 Décembre 2007)

Vous habitez ou? Parce que moi toujours rien  ...


----------



## NO73 (12 Décembre 2007)

pitetou@9online.fr a dit:


> Vous habitez ou? Parce que moi toujours rien  ...



Savoie, c'est passé par le centre de Lyon. Sinon, si c'est prévu pour aujourd'hui, patience, ils peuvent passer jusqu'à 18h la tnt.


----------



## Lilibellule (12 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi, c'est mon cadeau de Noël, mais je vais tester quand même, je me méfie... 

Mais bon, après, je remballe et ouverture le 25 au matin...

J'habite à Besançon en Franche-Comté, et de mon côté c'est passé par Chilly Mazarin, enfin Paris quoi... 
Et j'ai été livrée par UPS, je sais qu'ils fonctionnent jusqu'à 19h... Patience donc!

Mais c'est dur, je sais !


----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement il vaut mieux le tester maintenant, vous pouvez profiter des 15 jours de rétractation en cas de problèmes


----------



## Lilibellule (12 Décembre 2007)

Et alors pitetou, il est arrivé ton MacBook ?


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (12 Décembre 2007)

Nan et TNT me prenne pour un con, ils ont passé la journée a me dire que c'etait sur qu'il arrivé aujourd'hui. J'attend encore... Je suis dégouté jamais plus je ne commanderai sur l'apple store.


----------



## NO73 (12 Décembre 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Effectivement il vaut mieux le tester maintenant, vous pouvez profiter des 15 jours de rétractation en cas de problèmes



C'est 14jours mais pour la période de Noël on a jusqu'au 8 Janvier 2008.
C'est écrit ça sur le site d'apple:



> Si vous avez acheté un produit entre le 31 octobre 2007 et le 24 décembre 2007, vous avez jusquau 8 janvier 2008 pour le rendre.


----------



## stef48 (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je rentre de mon déplacement et ....
...
...
rien 

"Import arrived Lyon at 3h50"

Il lui reste plus beaucoup de kilomètre (il est à 2h00). Mais la Lozère c'est pas non plus la priorité des livreurs. 

Allez! S'il arrive demain, il sera pile dans les délais annoncés par TNT.

(Je pense que vous avez eu le bon réflexe d'attendre un peu avant de démarrer vos machines mais de les démarrer qd même histoire de vérifier que le voyage n'a pas été trop éprouvant).


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (12 Décembre 2007)

Moi je suis dégouté, je les ai appelé plusieurs fois ds la journée pour etre sur qu'il arrivait aujourd'hui. Ils me disaient que oui c'était sur. Je l'attend toujours. C'est des menteurs, tu peux meme pas tomber sur un responsable au telephone. C'est des incapables. En plus j'avais pris ma journée...


----------



## stef48 (12 Décembre 2007)

Désolé pour ta journée, ça craint un peu c'est vraiment génant qu'ils ne tiennent pas leurs engagements.
T'inquiète pas bientôt ce ne sera plus qu'un mauvais souvenir. 

_(moi j'attends demain pour péter les plombs, pour le moment je fais le philosphe. Merci à qui que ce soit de prendre le relais demain, même heure, lors de mon pétage de plomb )_


----------



## jet92 (12 Décembre 2007)

Commandé le 30/11 avec une facilité de paiement.

Reçu le 10/12.

Bravo Apple Store, un sans faute.


----------



## Lilibellule (12 Décembre 2007)

pitetou@9online.fr a dit:


> Nan et TNT me prenne pour un con, ils ont passé la journée a me dire que c'etait sur qu'il arrivé aujourd'hui. J'attend encore... Je suis dégouté jamais plus je ne commanderai sur l'apple store.



Bein, le truc, c'est que ce n'est pas la faute de l'apple store mais du transporteur. Côté expédition, c'est clair qu'il respecte le délai de 24h  annoncé. Par contre, peut être qu'ils pourraient "mettre un peu de pression" sur les transporteurs, qui d'après ce que j'ai pu voir en surfant sur différents forums mettent souvent en stock avant de livrer... 
D'autant plus, que TNT semble être moins pointilleux qu' UPS. Après, je dis ça au vu des messages que j'ai pu lire sur le net. 
. 
Mais, ne t'inquiète pas, il te sera livré demain puisqu'il est dans ta ville. Le seul vrai problème c'est ta journée de congé prise pour rien. 

Pour Stef48: il devrait arriver demain,oui et au pire, tu pourras venir te défouler ici... 

Enfin, pour terminer, et je mets ça pour vous rassurer, mon MacBook 2,2 a bien supporté le voyage. Je l'ai sorti de sa boîte, installé sur mon bureau et j'ai attendu 3h avant de le lançer. Et, c'est génial ! Ouah, quelle différence avec mon PC portable Médion ... 
Pas de regrets ! Si, un en fait, devoir le remettre dans sa boîte jusqu'à Noël. :affraid:

Mais bon, une promesse est une promesse...
Bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2007)

NO73 a dit:


> C'est 14jours mais pour la période de Noël on a jusqu'au 8 Janvier 2008.
> C'est écrit ça sur le site d'apple:



Wouww... ils sont sympas chez Apple...


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (13 Décembre 2007)

De mieux en mieux...
Je découvre ce matin que TNT a anti-daté le suivi:
12 déc. 2007 	11:30 	Creteil 	Driver Unable To Deliver Due To Time Restrictions 
C'est honteux sachant que je les ai appelés plein de fois dans la journée pour être sur qu'ils allaient venir, et sentant le truc venir. A chaque fois, il me répondait que oui c'était sur. Ils m'ont fait poirauter jusqu'à 22H. Ils m'ont même appelé à 18h pour me dire que j'étais le prochain livré ce soir, qu'il y en avait pour une demie-heure... 
C'est honteux... Me revoilà donc entrain d'attendre une hypothétique venue de ce #!@#%*$ de livreur... Franchement ça se voit qu'en France pour les colis internationaux on a pas le choix: UPS ou TNT. Ils le savent et ils en abusent.


----------



## stef48 (13 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

CA Y EST! il est arrivé (le colis) . Ce matin 9h00. TNT a tenu ses "engagements" puisqu'ils m'avaient annoncé un délais au 13, pile poile.

J'ai pas pu résister (en fait on n'a pas pu résister avec ma moitié) et entre midi et 2 on a commencé à le déballer.
J'ai fait des photos et je vous ferai profiter de tout cela, promis, mais surement que ce sera que pour WE ou alors vendredi by night parce que là avec le taf, j'ai pas le temps.

"Courage" à ceux qui attendent: "Tout vient à point ..." qui disait, l'autre.
(PS: pour le moment je ne l'ai même pas démarré je veux pouvoir savourer ce moment)

J'ai 2 questions déjà (mais vous fatiguez pas à y répondre, je chercherai sur le forum demain):

1°) J'ai prévu de changer la RAM: puis je le faire avant même de le démarrer pour la première fois ou serait-il plus judicieux d'attendre au moins le premier démarrage.

2°) Comment vérifier que la configue livrée est la bonne (processeur et taille disque je veux dire, parce que pour l'écran: ya pas photo je suis sûr que c'est du 24"!)


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (13 Décembre 2007)

stef48 a dit:


> 1°) J'ai prévu de changer la RAM: puis je le faire avant même de le démarrer pour la première fois ou serait-il plus judicieux d'attendre au moins le premier démarrage.


Tu peux le faire quand tu veux il n'y a aucun problème.



stef48 a dit:


> 2°) Comment vérifier que la configue livrée est la bonne (processeur et taille disque je veux dire, parce que pour l'écran: ya pas photo je suis sûr que c'est du 24"!)


Pour vérifier quel matériel tu as,  tu vas dans: 
Menu Pomme > A Propos de ce Mac > Plus d'Infos
Une fenêtre va s'ouvrir t'informant sur le matériel de ton mac.
Voili Voilou. 


Pou revenir à mon Mac, mon père a fini par aller le chercher, sinon TNT ne me livrait pas avant demain. Donc ce soir je l'ai :rose:


----------



## stef48 (13 Décembre 2007)

Voilà! Je vous écris depuis notre nouvelle machine.
C'est vraiment superbe. On est comme des gosses. 
Le démarrage pour la première fois est impressionnant (Message de bienvenue).
Ma moitié est hallucinée (comme moi) je sens qu'il va falloir changer son PC portable rapidement.

Je continue ma visite. A toute à l'heure....


----------



## stef48 (14 Décembre 2007)

Oubli: merci pitetou pour tes réponses.


----------



## stef48 (15 Décembre 2007)

Voici un petit avant goût de mon passage à Mac (comme promis). La suite dans la rubrique consacrée aux photos de switch.


----------



## alright (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir a tous, voila je me suis enfin decidé a acheter un mac, j'ai donc commander un joli macbook pro 2.2 avec option ecran brillant + la sacohe larobe bleu, je l'ai commandé jeudi 13 dec avec facilité de payement et toujour aucune nouvelles.


----------



## stef48 (17 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Qu'appelles-tu facilité de paiement? Tu parles des 12 mois avec un taux intéressant ?
Si c'est le cas tu devras d'abord renvoyer des papiers signés et des documents avant que ta commande ne soit validée. Donc patiente jusqu'à l'arrivée de ces fameux documents que tu devras signer (attention à la clause d'assurance, facultative et qui augmente les mensualités). Généralement ils arrivent sous  48 h.


----------



## alright (17 Décembre 2007)

Oui je parle bien des 12 mois ,pour le dossier j'ai rempli la version imprimable pour plus de rapiditer que j'ai renvoyer vendredi 14 dec, et j'ai reçu le meme dossier d'apple samedi 15.


Voila, sur apple store c'est marquer en cours de verification.

Merci


----------



## stef48 (17 Décembre 2007)

Bon ben déjà j'ai juste pour les 48h (pile poile!). Je n'ai pas d'expérience de mode de commande (j'ai failli le prendre car l'offre est vraiment interessante mais je n'ai pas eu la patience d'attendre).
A mon avis cela ne devrait pas tarder.
Ta commande devrait (sauf anomalie de dossier) passer en statut "Validée" ou un truc du genre et puis après tu te paieras les jours de folie que la plupart d'entre nous avons connu avec les questions: "il est où mon colis?" " pourquoi je ne le vois aps dans le suivi TNT?" "Pourquoi le suivi TNT n'est pas à jour?" "C'est où Arnhem?". Bref autant de moments qui font que l'objet tant attendu ce qu'il est  ...

Enfin bref t'es au bon endroit pour patienter


----------



## alright (17 Décembre 2007)

Merci, il ne me reste plus qu' à patienter.


----------



## Gizmo (26 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je crois que je tiens le record d'attente, en effet j'ai commandé mon iMAC alu 24" chez mon revendeur local Apple le 10 novembre et il n'est toujours pas arrivé le 26 décembre.

J'ai recontacté mon revendeur plusieurs fois et selon lui il y aurait des problèmes d'approvisionnement sur les dalles des iMAC ce qui cause le délai.

Quelqu'un aurait-il des infos à ce sujet ?? 

D'autre part j'ai versé un chèque de 500 euros à la commande mais je n'ai vu nul part de clause de garantie de délai. Que faire ?  

J'aurais dû passer par l'Apple Store je crois...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Décembre 2007)

Gizmo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je crois que je tiens le record d'attente, en effet j'ai commandé mon iMAC alu 24" chez mon revendeur local Apple le 10 novembre et il n'est toujours pas arrivé le 26 décembre.
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'ils t'ont raconté des bobards. Perso j'ai commandé le mien le 8 dec à la Fnac et je l'ai reçu le 22 dec. Pourtant ils étaient eux aussi en rupture de stock. Au début ils m'ont annoncé deux semaines de délai, finalement je l'ai eu avant. Le mien c'est la version 24" 2.4GHz.


----------



## Dj0ul (27 Décembre 2007)

Commandé hier, le 26 décembre, livraison prévue le 7 janvier... C'est long ! Mais c'est les fêtes...


----------



## maverick1984 (27 Décembre 2007)

Gizmo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je crois que je tiens le record d'attente, en effet j'ai commandé mon iMAC alu 24" chez mon revendeur local Apple le 10 novembre et il n'est toujours pas arrivé le 26 décembre.
> 
> ...



Bouscule un peu ton revendeur, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il est en train de t'entu...  si il le faut exige le remboursement et commande par l'apple store online ca ira plus vite


----------



## KITEZ (27 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai commandé un Macbook chez Apple Store. J'ai réçu le mail de notification d'expédition le 24/12/2007 et sur le suivi d'apple, il m'indique que normalement je devrai recevoir mon colis aujourd'hui, soit le 27/12/2007.

Le transporteur est UPS. Je vais donc visiter le site pour suivre mon colis. Et depuis quelque temps j'ai toujours le statut :*                              Infos facturation reçues...

*J'ai téléphoné à UPS, il m'ont dit qu'ils ont juste les infos de facturation mais pas le colis. Alors qu'Apple Store ont déjà envoyé le colis au transporteur...

J'ai lu que parfois il y avait des problème de mise à jour sur les suivis de commande.
Que faire ? qui appeler ?


----------



## choca (27 Décembre 2007)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Commandé hier, le 26 décembre, livraison prévue le 7 janvier... C'est long ! Mais c'est les fêtes...


 

je l'ai commandé hier soir , soit le 26 au soir comme toi , au début il m'indiquait pour le 2 ou le 3 janvier , j'ai changé de statut, mon colis est parti et il estime maintenant pour le 31


wait and see...

Qu'est ce ta commander ?


----------



## Rogmac (27 Décembre 2007)

hé bien figurez que j'ai commandé en ligne chez M..... le 11/12/2007 par virement bancaire, (somme débité), donc numéro de commande et numéro de client attribués et commande en traitement, (jusqu'ici tout va bien).
Bon c'est vrai que mon attente est peu par rapport à certains, mais ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que mon revendeur m'a envoyé un mail le 24/12/2007, je cite " Nous faisons le nécessaire pour écourter votre attente" avec un nouveau numéro de commande, un nouveau numéro de dossier et surtout la date à laquelle j'ai passé la commande a changé , du 11/12/2007 elle est passé au 17/12/2007, donc quand pensez vous? manipulation erronée, ou volontaire?


----------



## maverick1984 (27 Décembre 2007)

il a commandé un macbook a priori  
Mais plus sérieusement, je vous dirais de pa trop vous inquiétés, lors de ma comande les statuts de mon colis selon apple ne correspondaient que rarement a sa position géographique réelle et le colis est eme arrivé 5 jours avant la date estimée par l'apple store de plus la date qu'il me donnaient a changé 3 ou 4 fois.

Mais je comprend votre impatience et ne peut que compatir. soyez patient et ca arrivera (tjs trop tard:rateau:  mais ca arrivera)


----------



## Rogmac (28 Décembre 2007)

plus sérieusement, j'ai commandé un imac alu 24" 2.4 Ghz, je réside en Martinique, et je m'inquiète juste un petit peu, sinon ce n'est pas trop un problème de patience vu l'activité que je pratique, et puis j'ai encore de quoi travailler. 
sinon sans rire ce qui m'intrigue, c'est que mon revendeur basé à Paris m'a envoyé un mail le 24/12/2007, je cite " Nous faisons le nécessaire pour écourter votre attente" avec un nouveau numéro de commande, un nouveau numéro de dossier et surtout la date à laquelle j'ai passé la commande a changé , du 11/12/2007 elle est passé au 17/12/2007,

donc si vous avez rencontré ce genre de souci, ça serait bien de le faire savoir, comment cela s'est résolu, peut-être que ce genre de problème n'arrive pas lorsqu'on peut se rendre au magasin pour demander des explications ?


----------



## Dj0ul (28 Décembre 2007)

J'ai commandé mon iMac24" le 26 en fin d'aprem', ma commande à été expédiée aujourd'hui, le 28 vers 15h10.
Elle est censée arriver entre le 4 et le 7.
J'espère la recevoir avant le lundi 7 où je reprends le taf !
Mystère . . .

Edit : D'ailleurs je me demande, le transporteur nous contacte avant ? On reçoit un mail d'Apple pour nous préciser le jour ? Histoire que je reste pas enfermé du 4 au 7


----------



## choca (28 Décembre 2007)

mon colis est arrivé ce soir a 18h35 à CHILLY MAZARIN

peut etre demain ... pour la réception.

Si ca arrive demain, ca aurait été rapide ( commandé le 26 au soir )


----------



## Dj0ul (29 Décembre 2007)

choca a dit:


> mon colis est arrivé ce soir a 18h35 à CHILLY MAZARIN
> 
> peut etre demain ... pour la réception.
> 
> Si ca arrive demain, ca aurait été rapide ( commandé le 26 au soir )


 
Où vois-tu qu'il est à Chilly Mazarin ??    
On l'a commandé au même moment ...


----------



## KITEZ (30 Décembre 2007)

choca a dit:


> mon colis est arrivé ce soir a 18h35 à CHILLY MAZARIN
> 
> peut etre demain ... pour la réception.
> 
> Si ca arrive demain, ca aurait été rapide ( commandé le 26 au soir )



Quel est ton transporteur ? UPS, TNT ?

J'ai commandé un MacBook, expédié le 24 Décembre et toujours aucune nouvelle de mon colis. 

Le site d'apple m'indique qu'il est en transit et devrai arriver le 27 Décembre ...
Le site d'UPS m'indique qu'ils ont juste les infos de facturation reçue mais pas de colis...
Aucune mise à jour n'a été effectué sur les 2 sites depuis le 24 décembre.

Ca me gonfle...


Edit: Est-ce qu'on peut demander un remboursement ? Si oui, à partir de quand ? Ou bien de demander de lancer une autre commande ?


----------



## choca (30 Décembre 2007)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Où vois-tu qu'il est à Chilly Mazarin ??
> On l'a commandé au même moment ...


Je suis allé sur le site d'apple (votre compte) , j'ai pris mon numéro de "Carrier Tracking Number" dans le suivi de l'expedition , et je suis allé sur le site d UPS voir ce qu'il en était , UPS m'informe LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE a 18h35 le 28/12/2007 à CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
FR etc ...
le colis devrait arriver demain d'apres UPS : *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 31/12/2007. *


voila, ca doit être la même pour toi


----------



## choca (30 Décembre 2007)

KITEZ a dit:


> Quel est ton transporteur ? UPS, TNT ?
> 
> J'ai commandé un MacBook, expédié le 24 Décembre et toujours aucune nouvelle de mon colis.
> 
> ...


le transporteur est UPS...bizarre ta situation


----------



## Dj0ul (30 Décembre 2007)

choca a dit:


> Je suis allé sur le site d'apple (votre compte) , j'ai pris mon numéro de "Carrier Tracking Number" dans le suivi de l'expedition , et je suis allé sur le site d UPS voir ce qu'il en était , UPS m'informe LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE a 18h35 le 28/12/2007 à CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,
> FR etc ...
> le colis devrait arriver demain d'apres UPS : *Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le 31/12/2007. *
> 
> ...


 
D'acc', je te posais la question car quand je rentre mon #80XXXXXX, aucun site ne le trouve... ni UPC, ni TNT ni apecode.com/appletrack/  
J'ai commandé le 26 au soir.
Ma livraison était prévue au 4-7 janv. Mais a déjà été expédiée le 28 déc au lieu du 31.
Patience.....  :sleep:


----------



## choca (30 Décembre 2007)

dans le  applestore.bridge-point , tu n'as pas de numero de Carrier Tracking Number ?

car c'est celui là que je rentre chez UPS ( vérifier avant si c'est bien UPS ton livreur avec Assigned Carrier )

le Carrier Tracking Number a la forme *Z***Y************

(* remplacé par des chifres)


----------



## KITEZ (30 Décembre 2007)

CHILLY MAZARIN

C'est pour être livré pour PARIS ?


----------



## choca (30 Décembre 2007)

bas écoutes j'en sais pas plus mais je sais que ca se trouve au sud de paris , et moi j'habite dans le 95 donc ca reste dans les alentours


----------



## Dj0ul (31 Décembre 2007)

choca a dit:


> dans le applestore.bridge-point , tu n'as pas de numero de Carrier Tracking Number ?
> 
> car c'est celui là que je rentre chez UPS ( vérifier avant si c'est bien UPS ton livreur avec Assigned Carrier )
> 
> ...


 
C'est quoi ça le applestore.bridge-point ?
Je suis juste ma commande sur le "Détails de la commande".
Si je vais sur l'apple store us, j'ai a peine plus d'info : Shipped on: Dec 28, 2007 via* TNT International Express* 
Mais sur le site de Tnt, je ne trouve rien...
Je n'ai pas de numéro sous le format que tu donnes. J'ai un num. qui commence par 80.


----------



## KITEZ (31 Décembre 2007)

Enfin une mise à jour sur le site d'UPS, aujourd'hui très tôt.

Mon colis est arrivé à CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR le 28 Décembre à 17h40. Prévu d'être livré le 31 Déc.

J'espère qu'ils vont me le livrer aujourd'hui sans trop de problème et que le colis ne soit pas endommagé.
(Prions que le livreur sache lire un plan)


----------



## KITEZ (31 Décembre 2007)

Et je le savais...
Le livreur n'est pas foutu de trouver mon adresse ! Il a pris la mauvaise entrée !!!

J'ai la poisse quoi ! Obligé d'appeller UPS...


----------



## choca (31 Décembre 2007)

je l'ai recu ce matin vers 11heures et me voila entrain de surfer avec sur mac generation 


je suis trop content !!!


----------



## yulbrinner (31 Décembre 2007)

Moi je l'ai commandé vendredi soir et là UPS vient de recevoir les infos de facturation, au début c'était prévu pour le 2 janvier maintenant c'est le 3 janvier, si il repousse apres le 4 je suis dans la mouize ^^ je pars de chez moi le 4 au soir snif ! Assurez UPS svp ...


----------



## yulbrinner (31 Décembre 2007)

Edit : c'est bon UPS a pris en charge le colis "délais respectés : livraison le 3 janvier ! youhou !


----------



## Dj0ul (1 Janvier 2008)

Mais comment vous avez acés à ces infos ?  
Moi on est censé me livrer entre le 4 et le 7.
Quelle précision ! 

EDIT : après avoir bidouiller les chiffres du Tracking #, j'ai enfin trouvé !! 
Sur TNT j'obtiens :

Date ramassage *28 déc. 2007 *
Destination *Chez moi *

28 déc. 2007 - 23:40 - Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
28 déc. 2007 - 22:12 - Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 
28 déc. 2007 - 15:51 - Shanghai Consignment Picked Up 

Pas de MàJ depuis le 28...   Il n'a pas bougé le 29, 30, 31 ? 

Mais j'ai été débité par contre !


----------



## yulbrinner (1 Janvier 2008)

Moi il parle des Pays Bas avec UPS ! c'est cool ca fait moins de route je sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs contrairement à d'autres qui partent de Chine. Vous avez peut etre fait une config personnalisée et du coup il faut passer par une autre chaine de production ?


----------



## Dj0ul (1 Janvier 2008)

Nan, le chemin c'est Chine > Hollande > Entrepot > chez toi


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Pas de MàJ depuis le 28...   Il n'a pas bougé le 29, 30, 31 ?


C'est normal, ils ne bossent pas le weekend et jours de fêtes



Dj0ul a dit:


> Mais j'ai été débité par contre !


Normal aussi, tu es débité à la livraison...


----------



## Dj0ul (1 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est normal, ils ne bossent pas le weekend et jours de fêtes


 
Certes. Mais le 29 et le 31 ça ne l'était pas.



NightWalker a dit:


> Normal aussi, tu es débité à la livraison...


 
Certes. Mais j'ai été débité et *pas* livré.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Certes. Mais le 29 et le 31 ça ne l'était pas.



Le 29 c'était un samedi, pas de livraison. Le 31 ils font peut-être le pont comme pas mal d'entreprises.



Dj0ul a dit:


> Certes. Mais j'ai été débité et *pas* livré.


Livraison ne veut pas dire livré, c'est le moment où la marchandise quitte les entrepôts d'Apple. Et c'est valable pour n'importe quelle entreprise...


----------



## Dj0ul (1 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Le 29 c'était un samedi, pas de livraison. Le 31 ils font peut-être le pont comme pas mal d'entreprises.


 
Ça m'a toujours éclaté ça... Ces entreprises qui nous livrent... sauf les jours où on n'est pas au bureau et qu'on peut être chez nous...  :hein: 




NightWalker a dit:


> Livraison ne veut pas dire livré, c'est le moment où la marchandise quitte les entrepôts d'Apple. Et c'est valable pour n'importe quelle entreprise...


 
Oui, absolument, c'est bien ça une livraison. Enfin... y'a livraison et livraison... Là on parle d'un colis qui vient de Chine en passant par la hollande    Pas d'un entrepôt en province.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Oui, absolument, c'est bien ça une livraison. Enfin... y'a livraison et livraison... Là on parle d'un colis qui vient de Chine en passant par la hollande    Pas d'un entrepôt en province.



Oui je sais, c'est juste pour expliquer pourquoi tu as été débité et pas encore livré...



Dj0ul a dit:


> Certes. Mais j'ai été débité et pas livré.


----------



## KITEZ (2 Janvier 2008)

Ceux qui ont suivi ma petite histoire, je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon colis...

Demain c'est le dernier jour avant le pétage de plomb total, y aura des morts si le colis n'est pas entre mes mains !


----------



## NightWalker (2 Janvier 2008)

Tu as appelé AppleStore pour savoir où il est ?


----------



## Dj0ul (2 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Oui je sais, c'est juste pour expliquer pourquoi tu as été débité et pas encore livré...


 
Yep. Bah aujourd'hui, pas livré  
Pa.tience.


----------



## Dj0ul (3 Janvier 2008)

EDIT :
M à J du site de TNT :

03 janv. 2008 03:52 *Garonor* Road Hub Import Received 
03 janv. 2008 03:22 Garonor Road Hub Import Received 
02 janv. 2008 15:20 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
02 janv. 2008 15:18 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

Il est à Garanor.
Pour info, le parc logistique de *Garonor* se situe sur les communes de Aulnay-sous-Bois et du Blanc-Mesnil.
Avec ses 85 ha et 400 000 m² de locaux, Garonor peut traiter huit millions de tonnes de marchandises par an.
La plate-forme routière de Garonor a été créée en 1970 avec comme vocation première le fret, puis s'est progressivement orientée vers la logistique de par son emplacement stratégique indéniable : proximité avec les autoroutes A1, A3, A104 et de l'aéroport Roissy Charles de Gaulle.
On y recense actuellement plus de 300 entreprises, dont 150 de transport, pour 4500 salariés.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garonor 

Serai-je livré aujourd'hui ?


----------



## NightWalker (3 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Serai-je livré aujourd'hui ?



ça dépend tu es où ?


----------



## Dj0ul (3 Janvier 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> ça dépend tu es où ?


 
92 sud, vers Boulogne Billancourt.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Janvier 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> 92 sud, vers Boulogne Billancourt.



tu as peut-être une chance...


----------



## choca (3 Janvier 2008)

je pense pas , tu attendra demain


----------



## KITEZ (3 Janvier 2008)

C'est encore moi !

J'ai pu enfin recevoir mon macbook en début d'après midi !
Le livreur a du comme même telephoner pour que je lui indique son chemin 
Pourtant j'habite pas dans le trou d. ... de qqun comme même.

Très déçu d'UPS ! je dois avoir la poisse... (comme même une semaine de retard)

Sinon je laisse la bête en train de se charger ! ^^


----------



## yulbrinner (3 Janvier 2008)

Déçu ... seul mot de la journée ! il est 17:28 toujours aucune trace d'UPS et c'est pas maintenant qu'il vont se pointer ! bref je pars de chez moi dimanche, si il arrive pas demain j'ai pas d'ordinateur pour un bon bout de temps ! Merci UPS ...
Pourquoi ils mettent des dates ? Pour qu'on s'organise et pour etre là pour eux mais eux ne sont pas là ! Résultat une journée de perdu et une colère insupportable !


----------



## Dj0ul (3 Janvier 2008)

Je suis vraiment désolé pour toi yulbrinner... Je comprends ta rage. J'ai déjà eu des soucis avec UPS...  

Sinon, j'ai été livré. Je devrais l'être le 4-7 janvier. Aujourd'hui le 3, TNT est passé !!  
Je vous écris en direct live de mon Mac alu 24 qui est.... gigantesque. :rose:  On s'est fait plaisir :love: 
 

Donc NightWalker et moi : 1
choca : 0


----------



## yulbrinner (3 Janvier 2008)

TNT  UPS


----------



## choca (4 Janvier 2008)

fait longtemps que j'ai été livré moa aussi hihi

mais TNT ibon oui


----------



## yulbrinner (4 Janvier 2008)

Ca y est je suis dans la spirale infernale de la colere mon statut de livraison est passé en :

             Statut :                                      *Exception                                                                               
 Reportez-vous à la description ci-dessous

ca va m'enerver cette histoire !
*


----------



## choca (4 Janvier 2008)

qu'est ce qu'ils disent dans la description ci dessous ?


----------



## yulbrinner (4 Janvier 2008)

Il me dit qu'il est a Paris ...


----------



## NightWalker (4 Janvier 2008)

Si tu sais qui est le transporteur, passe leur un coup de fil. Il est probable qu'il leur manque des informations sur ton adresse ou autre...


----------



## alphx (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rejoins tous ceux qui sont dans l'attente de leur matériel.

J'en suis là : 

 		 			Prêt(s) à l'expédition 		

 	 		 			 		 			 				 					 						 							Délai estimé d'expédition: 07 Jan, 2008 - 09 Jan, 2008 						 						 							 								
Délai estimé de livraison: 10 Jan, 2008 - 15 Jan, 2008

Il est passé ce matin à "Prêt(s) à l'expédition".


----------



## alphx (4 Janvier 2008)

Ca y est : Expédié. Livraison prévue le 14 (Pfff, c'est loooong).

TNT me donne ces infos :

DateTimeLocationStatus04 Jan 2008 22:08 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 04 Jan 2008 21:38 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## KITEZ (4 Janvier 2008)

yulbrinner a dit:


> Il me dit qu'il est a Paris ...



Quelle horreur UPS  je comprends cette rage qui t'envahie !
Courage !


----------



## yulbrinner (4 Janvier 2008)

C'est bon ! arrivé  enfin. J'adore je le quitte plus du tout j'arrive pas a l'éteindre snif, c'est bien Mac.


----------



## alphx (7 Janvier 2008)

07 janv. 2008 	11:00 	Amsterdam 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 

Voilà, j'en suis là...

Pensez-vous que je pianoterai sur mon iMac 24 avant la fin de semaine ?? :love:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Janvier 2008)

Il sera demain à Garonor. Et ça dépend où tu habites, tu peux le recevoir demain ou après demain...


----------



## alphx (7 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour la réponse.

J'habite près de Metz.


----------



## alphx (8 Janvier 2008)

08 janv. 2008 	07:50 	Metz 	Out For Delivery 

Maintenant je deviens très très impatient !!! Ca devrait etre pour aujourd'hui !!!

Edit : 

08 janv. 2008 	08:13 	Strasbourg 	Out For Delivery 
08 janv. 2008 	07:50 	Metz 	        Out For Delivery

Strasbourg : Metz en 23 minutes... Il faudra m'expliquer là ! Il y a quand meme 160 bornes !


----------



## alphx (8 Janvier 2008)

RECUUUUUU !

Les photos prochainement !


----------



## psychosco (10 Janvier 2008)

mac book black : commande prise en compte le 7 janvier, recu le 9 janvier : hollande -maine et loire


----------



## elriele (10 Janvier 2008)

Coucou

Pour ma part aucun problème de livraison, commandé le 5 arrivé ce matin (10) a 9h. 
Livré par UPS.


----------



## yakkuru (24 Janvier 2008)

elriele a dit:


> Coucou
> 
> Pour ma part aucun problème de livraison, commandé le 5 arrivé ce matin (10) a 9h.
> Livré par UPS.


Idem ... J'offre un mac mini à mon colloc qui veut switcher pour son anniversaire, j'ai commandé le mac mini, hier, 23/01, à 12h et ce matin, 24/01 à 10h34 j'avais ma confirmation de livraison 
Surprenant de rapidité


----------

